# Battle for Strongest Kunoichi: Adult Sakura v. Delta (Chapter 31-32 Spoilers)



## Kyu (Jan 25, 2019)

Fuck it, chapter is out.

*VS*​


*Distance: *5 meters
*Location:* Outskirts of Kumo
*Mindset:* Pissed off.
*Knowledge:* None for either fighter


*Spoiler*: _Delta's feats_ 





Kept up with Naruto after powering up herself
Kicked him in the face
Tanked a kick to the face from him
Shoots anti-regen Lazers from her cybernetic eyes 





___________________________


Scenario 2 - Sakura gets help from Tsunade


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 25, 2019)

Kyu said:


> Fuck it, chapter is out.


Not where I go its not


----------



## Kyu (Jan 25, 2019)

Give me a sec. I gotcha.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 25, 2019)

So this Delta chick fought a holding back Naruto who was waiting on her to tell him her plans before taking her seriously.

That makes her really hard to scale.

She could harm him, but weve also seen Shin no diff pierce Narutos RSM shroud with Sasukes Katana because reasons...So even that is shaky.

She also doesnt hurt him after he takes her seriously...So...

Yeah.

Hard to say where Narutos sandbagging ends and her achievements begin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jan 26, 2019)

Portrayal wise I imagine she's supposed to be stronger than Sakura

But feats wise it's kinda hard to compare because it's hard to judge Naruto's level, as he always get nerfed super hard in the lame new era to avoid him curbstomping everyone


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jan 26, 2019)

Naruto is sandbagging really hard, he even let her stab him and she called him out on it. Really hard to say where she is due to that fact. Best I can do is scale her to Shin in the anime, who was swapping hands with Sakura and winning. I'd say she's stronger than Sakura, especially since we likely haven't seen her full power yet. Her ninja tool body is tricky.


----------



## The Great One (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm really hoping Naruto is not sandbagging and Delta is just that strong. 

Fuck "Naruto was just holding back" or "Naruto was nerfed" arguments. 

Delta is just that strong so fucking deal with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jan 26, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> I'm really hoping Naruto is not sandbagging and Delta is just that strong.
> 
> Fuck "Naruto was just holding back" or "Naruto was nerfed" arguments.
> 
> Delta is just that strong so fucking deal with it.


Naruto was sandbagging a bit he gets called out on it by her and then admits that he was pretending to be weakened to get intel from her then they both get serious clash for bit then chapter ends ( going of the translation od posted )


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

I guess she could go from Adult Sasuke level to kage level.
For the time being i’d Give Sakura the benefit of the doubt over her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm guessing the kara or w/e their band name is consist of members that are meant to be close to naruto & sasuke or at least be a threat to them.. But then again shin uchiha was a threat to them and sakura would have killed him quickly if she fought seriously.
I wouldn't be suprised if she ends up being stronger than sakura, but for now,

Sakura is still queen..
Reacting to, kicking & receiving a kick from a naruto apparently jobbing isn't enough to put her above sakura as we've seen sakura keep someone with similar feats against a jobbing naruto at bay while also jobbing herself.
Katsuyu still solos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 26, 2019)

Hard to tell now. 

from what we have seen, however, her ability to absorb (and redirect) is useless here since Sakura does not use Ninjutsu (other than healing)

and her ability to stab others is also not of that much use since Sakura can heal herself as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jad (Jan 26, 2019)

Just going to put it out there. I'd imagine everyone in Boruto will look impressive compared to Naruto and Sasuke. Probably see Moegi keeping up with them in the future. Wouldn't be surprised if we had put Adult Naruto on a higher pedestal then what we thought. Lot of people will get dissapointed if they didn't see this coming.

I mean, people got weirded out when the DB stated Lee is the greatest Taijutsu fighter in Konoha: Thinking it couldnt possibly include Naruto!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

^Agreed. Tbh it’s pretty clear powerscaling in Boruto got retconned like in DB Super. In Dragon Ball you have Goku and Vegeta who are literally Gods now, but in the last arc people like Krillin, 18 or Piccolo could put up a fight against them (go see SSB Goku vs Krillin). It’s clear the gap got retconned for the sake of entertainment, since there is literally no way these guys even reached Hashirama level, without being incarnations of a god and receiving special training. I mean, in the Anime Naruto went Super Sajan mode even against Shin Uchiha’s little clones so it’s clear gaps are much smaller now than in Naruto. Delta could be as strong as Mei as far as we know.


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

By her keeping up with a serious naruto means she will blitz Sakura to death.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 26, 2019)

Hard to say. She didn't insta die when Naruto got serious but I would be surprised if she doesn't get stomped next issue should the fight continue.

She's strong and fast enough to engage Naruto, but hard to say where that places her.

As others have mentioned we will likey experience a DBZ style power reset.


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> ^Agreed. Tbh it’s pretty clear powerscaling in Boruto got retconned like in DB Super. In Dragon Ball you have Goku and Vegeta who are literally Gods now, but in the last arc people like Krillin, 18 or Piccolo could put up a fight against them (go see SSB Goku vs Krillin). It’s clear the gap got retconned for the sake of entertainment, since there is literally no way these guys even reached Hashirama level, without being incarnations of a god and receiving special training. I mean, in the Anime Naruto went Super Sajan mode even against Shin Uchiha’s little clones so it’s clear gaps are much smaller now than in Naruto. Delta could be as strong as Mei as far as we know.


Huh.... she is part of a group that we’re hyped to be ototsuki level by sasuke


----------



## Trojan (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> Huh.... she is part of a group that we’re hyped to be ototsuki level by sasuke


Well, it's not like Sasuke actually knows anything about them tho. He is simply speculating...


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> Huh.... she is part of a group that we’re hyped to be ototsuki level by sasuke


Then she is~Hagoromo confirmed


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

In the 1st round Naruto was playing weak but in the 2nd he said he will fight seriously now.

Even if he does not go Kurama Avatar mode yet its not so surprising if he fights seriously at least as far as taijutsu goes. 

We also see how Delta emerges unscathed and unfazed after being kicked by him in the 2nd round. And how she can block punches from him ending in a deadlock.

So she can match him in terms of speed, taijutsu, physical strenght and durability. While even Fused Momo was seemingly overpowered by RSM Naruto when facing him in taijutsu with even Base Naruto able to offer some resistance to him.

I'd say she is at least Kinshiki level who could keep up with Adult Sasuke in taijutsu and kenjutsu.

Assuming Delta does NOT have ninjutsu on the same level as her taijutsu then that is likely where she might scale. Though she does have some extra hax like her absorption abillity which IF it can absorb bigger staff than a regular rasengan(like FRS or even a bijuudama) and turn it against her opponent then would make her easily above Kinshiki I think. 

As for the Shin comparisons the guy never was hyped to be very strong unlike Delta who is already stated to be a monster in terms of power. That plus Boruto being amazed at the exchange between Naruto and Delta despite seeing his father already in action before. Shin never landed a fair hit on Naruto or Sasuke. He never exchanged blows with neither without being overpowered. Even when they were clearly stated to not be at top shape with Sasuke making him eat dirt despite wanting to capture him alive and his dojutsu power being extremely weakened. No one commented on how amazing is he or anything like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, it's not like Sasuke actually knows anything about them tho. He is simply speculating...


ANd by what she just did against naruto, keeping up with him physically then she is backing her hype. You do know that no one bar ototsuki level beings can keep up with RSM naruto right?


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> ANd by what she just did against naruto, keeping up with him physically then she is backing her hype. You do know that no one bar ototsuki level beings can keep up with RSM naruto right?


Chojuro, Kurotsuchi and Darui could keep up with Kinshiki...


----------



## hbcaptain (Jan 26, 2019)

Delta seems to be a god tier character.

She overwhelmed base Naruto with ease, forcing KCM usage. But even with KCM, Naruto was still outmanouvred, thus he activated RSM and attempted a surprise attack, which tells a lot about her strengh, and even so he still failed to even scratch her.

Then, after coating herself with chakra, she fought equally with RSM Naruto in CQC.

Her magical scientific eye grants her the same power as Momoshiki or at least something similar.

Furtheremore, Kawaki was terrified by her calling her a monster even with Naruto being there and she still didn't show all of her might. She is also quite confident about taking care of Naruto all alone despite full knowledge about his battle prowess and past feats in the war arc.

So, based on all these elements, Sakura might not stand a chance against her. A dramatical gap separates the two of them. Comparing a mid Kage level to a god tier fighter isn't fair.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Chojuro, Kurotsuchi and Darui could keep up with Kinshiki...



Did they not dodge just a single attack with Choujuro being quickly overpowered and seriously injured?


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Chojuro, Kurotsuchi and Darui could keep up with Kinshiki...


And that same kinshiki was giving trouble to sasuke in terms of speed, won’t you call that PIS?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> And that same kinshiki was giving trouble to sasuke in terms of speed, won’t you call that PIS?


Yeah, it’s all fucked-up right now


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Did they not dodge just a single attack with Choujuro being quickly overpowered and seriously injured?


Ehm no, they actually restrained him. Chojuro  was injured (not seriously though, as he was fought against Momo later) but still being restrained by Chojuro and Kurotsuchi is not something to be proud of if you are a god tier


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

So basically everyone just gets a first glance at Delta and believes she is stronger? Sakura doesn't use projectile ninjutsu and would surely turn her to space dust with a touch its too soon to say she beats anyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So basically everyone just gets a first glance at Delta and believes she is stronger? Sakura doesn't use projectile ninjutsu and would surely turn her to space dust with a touch its too soon to say she beats anyone.


How can Sakura fight someone as fast as Naruto? Anyone as fast as naruto can blitz her easily


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Ehm no, they actually restrained him. Chojuro  was injured (not seriously though, as he was fought against Momo later) but still being restrained by Chojuro and Kurotsuchi is not something to be proud of if you are a god tier



He was only restrained in the first place because Sasuke stunned him with his attack.

Who is to say that Sasuke himself wouldn't experience the same fate if temporarily stunned by an attack from Naruto?

You seem to believe that this is Dragon Ball and no attack from a weaker opponent could be a threat.

Alas even such a legend as Madara died not to a super bijuudama but to a sword stab. A rasengan from part 1 Naruto left Kakashi level Kabuto on the verge of death.

That aside its still a mystery how truly strong are those new kages especially based on how they managed to overpower someone like Urashiki and forced him to use the Rinnegan.

Alas these kages were easily defeated by Fused Momo who was having trouble in taijutsu against RSM Naruto. The same RSM Naruto whom Delta matched in taijutsu even when he got serious.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> How can Sakura fight someone as fast as Naruto? Anyone as fast as naruto can blitz her easily


So just because she is keeping up with Naruto she is faster? We have already been told he was holding back. If Naruto was going all out he would have blitzed Delta so bad there would have been no chapter. Powerscaling seems to no longer be a thing. Sakura would also just counter her completely and effectively in a fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So just because she is keeping up with Naruto she is faster? We have already been told he was holding back. If Naruto was going all out he would have blitzed Delta so bad there would have been no chapter. Powerscaling seems to no longer be a thing. Sakura would also just counter her completely and effectively in a fight.


Naruto was not holding back at the end, he got serious and powered himself up and delta did the same and she matched him in speed. If naruto can blitz her then he would have done it but he couldn’t. Sakura is not on naruto level in speed.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> Naruto was not holding back at the end, he got serious and powered himself up and delta did the same and she matched him in speed. If Naruto can blitz her then he would have done it but he couldn’t. Sakura is not on naruto level in speed.


Just because he got a bit more serious doesn't mean he was going all out that's lowballing him. We know what he is capable of so if he was as serious as he said he was then she would stand no chance against him point blank. Also, that wasn't even his top speed. You look at one fight and assume she must be as strong as him. Sakura got some good reaction and speed feats from the Shin fight in base.  Naruto and Sasuke never saw her coming and Naruto is a sensor. Oh and Naruto can blitz her he is probably trying to take her back for interrogation now.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 26, 2019)

Naruto is real pain to scale anything with.

Still lets see if she can actually do some damage a stab aint taking Sakura down.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

I like Sakura and I believe she is at least equal to the current Gokage(not counting Naruto) or even a bit stronger.

Alas we never saw her engage someone like Kinshiki and evenly exchange blows even for a few pages. Nor sparring against Base Naruto or Sasuke.

Naruto might enter Kurama Avatar mode and force Delta into retreat the next chapter but even if that happened it would not change the fact that Delta could match a serious Naruto in taijutsu.

Had Delta just dodged a single attack from Naruto or managed to land a sneak attack on him it wouldn't mean all that much.

But we saw them trade blow by blow with the power of their hits creating such powerful shockwaves that they were pushing Boruto and co.

And this display wasn't meant to be a single outlier or some lucky shot. Delta was clearly meant to be greatly hyped in this chapter.

No one believes yet that Delta is fully Naruto's equal but one does not need to evenly match Naruto's Kurama Avatar or Asura Avatar to prove that he/she is a god tier.

Likewise before anyone says how Naruto is not using tons of clones in this fight one needs to remember than in most of Naruto's fights including the most recent one against Fused Momo, Naruto did not unleash a bazillion clones on his opponent. And was shown seemingly superior in taijutsu in the manga version(even sans Sasuke) at least without any support from clones. Does it make Fused Momo to be around Sakura level or below in taijutsu?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> I like Sakura and I believe she is at least equal to the current Gokage(not counting Naruto) or even a bit stronger.
> 
> Alas we never saw her engage someone like Kinshiki and evenly exchange blows even for a few pages. Nor sparring against Base Naruto or Sasuke.


I agree with you I just think it's crazy that people didn't take into account that the only showing Sakura has had is when she was sick and weakened and even then we saw another side of her. It also wouldn't be wise to trade blows with Sakura considering all she would need is one touch. I believe we will see more Sakura action because there are many more inner members of Kara


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 26, 2019)

Also does Delta even count as Ninja? She seems more Cyborg or Android then Ninja.

Still I am no Sakura Lover but I see nothing in this chapter to suggest Delta could win.

Especially with Naruto and Sasuke vs Shin in mind.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 26, 2019)

Sakura doesnot even scale too base Naruto so Naruto holding back or not should make it clear who is stronger.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

The_Conqueror said:


> Sakura doesn't even scale too base Naruto so Naruto holding back or not should make it clear who is stronger.


Using that logic Delta has no business being scaled either. We were given something with Sakura but it was also heavily implied that she was weakened. So we know she is stronger than what we have seen.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I agree with you I just think it's crazy that people didn't take into account that the only showing Sakura has had is when she was sick and weakened and even then we saw another side of her. It also wouldn't be wise to trade blows with Sakura considering all she would need is one touch. I believe we will see more Sakura action because there are many more inner members of Kara



I wish Sakura got to display her power more but in the manga she got trouble with Shin when facing him face to face(and Shin is hard to gauge) with the anime making it more interesting but (again) it is hard to say how strong is Shin. But he was not given any vocal hype.

Unfortunately for Sakura the manga focuses mostly on Boruto's team, Kawaki, Naruto and the occasional Sasuke. Neither Sakura, Shikamaru or Hinata are the core of the plot and it seems unlikely it will change. In fact, in the manga version even Shikadai did not appear since the Momo arc and the anime makes him seem as a co-MC but its clear that he is no part of the main plot.

So at best I can see Sakura beat someone in one of the anime "extra" arcs but not someone from the main plot like Kara Inners or O clan members.

It had been a loooong time since we saw Sakura last time in the manga even.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> I wish Sakura got to display her power more but in the manga she got trouble with Shin when facing him face to face(and Shin is hard to gauge) with the anime making it more interesting but (again) it is hard to say how strong is Shin.


We weren't shown the fight in the Manga so the Anime should be our number one source for info considering its cannon. But I agree


Arles Celes said:


> So at best I can see Sakura beat someone in one of the anime "extra" arcs but not someone from the main plot like Kara Inners or O clan members.


I doubt it. She is one of the big three and the third strongest in the village. We should see something else from her. It also makes me wonder where Kashin Koji is isn't he also in the village? If so there should be a showdown between him and someone since Naruto is preoccupied at the moment.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> I wish Sakura got to display her power more but in the manga she got trouble with Shin when facing him face to face(and Shin is hard to gauge) with the anime making it more interesting but (again) it is hard to say how strong is Shin. But he was not given any vocal hype.
> 
> Unfortunately for Sakura the manga focuses mostly on Boruto's team, Kawaki, Naruto and the occasional Sasuke. Neither Sakura, Shikamaru or Hinata are the core of the plot and it seems unlikely it will change. In fact, in the manga version even Shikadai did not appear since the Momo arc and the anime makes him seem as a co-MC but its clear that he is no part of the main plot.
> 
> ...


“Sakura got to display her power more...” if Anything it’s delta who needs to prove herself. Sakura has been there since chapter 2


----------



## Azula (Jan 26, 2019)

Giving her Naruto's speed or strength would be wrong since we don't know how much Naruto is holding back.

But she has flight which increases her chances of avoiding getting hit, she can stab Sakura and if she shows more advanced chakra absorption she can drain her.

Delta may turn out to be strong enough in next chapter.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> “Sakura got to display her power more...” if Anything it’s delta who needs to prove herself. Sakura has been there since chapter 2



Huh?

Kishi was a jerk to Sakura and only gave her one fight against Sasori. And even that fight wasn't fully solo for her.

That is why Sakura's power in part 2 is hard to gauge both before and after she gains Byakugou. Sakura implies that with Byakuou her power is equal to KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke but from the reactions around here I can tell that such claim is...controversial to say the least.

As for her part 1 portrayal.  

Delta got a full chapter for a one on one fight.

Even if Naruto was lying about going serious(not counting Kurama Avatar) him using even 1/10 of his power should still put him above any Kage or Akatsuki member.


----------



## Topace (Jan 26, 2019)

Sakura backhands this bitch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 26, 2019)

Naruto just simply used Taijutsu and held back on using his strongest techniques which played to her strength seeing at how she’s a close combat specialist , Kawaki already put Naruto on Jigen level and we know how this works by now the leader is stronger than the other members by a great deal , yes Delta is considered a monster but so was Kisame in the previous manga , but there’s level to this and Kisame was much weaker than people like Nagato , Itachi , Obito and I expect the same for Delta , as for this match , I give the  edge to Delta only because both are CqC specialists but Delta is much faster and more graceful .


----------



## Boruto (Jan 26, 2019)

Sakura probably gets pummeled. Naruto said he was going to get serious in the second part of their fight, so even if he isn't going all out, it's enough to show that Delta is likely more than capable enough to deal with Sakura. She managed to kick him once and was matching him in raw strength.

Also, Delta doesn't need to stab Sakura like she did Naruto, that's just what little of her attack he allowed her to land. She can stab Sakura all over at once (and also in the head, which is an instant kill), and probably chop off body parts too, making Sakura's regeneration relatively useless.

Of course, it could turn out that Naruto is still messing around and not trying much for whatever nonsensical reason, but it isn't looking good for Sakura.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Jan 26, 2019)

Ugh, I knew someone would run and make a thread before we even really saw what Delta could do.

Based on the size of her chakra shroud (assuming it would scale to ones in the Naruto series) she's low Kage level.

But that's suspect since Naruto made a shroud the exact same size as her own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 26, 2019)

Delta can heal herself too apparently but idk if that is just for her legs/boots 



King1 said:


> By her keeping up with a serious naruto means she will blitz Sakura to death.


this is true

Round 2 Naruto said he would get more serious


she is too fast for Sakura to handle or any Kage for that matter


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 26, 2019)

Fused Momoshiki in the manga (as well as the anime) quickly solo'd all the Kages in seconds

*Spoiler*: __ 










Naruto was able but had to  shown in this chapter to defeat him


even IF that chakra mode is him holding back the fact that Delta is able to CQC with base Naruto means she can similarly beat all those Kages in CQC with speed and reaction time alone

ROUND 2 they were parrying each other

Naruto is likely stronger but Delta is above Kage level and is above Sakura

*stop downplaying this reality*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Altiora Night (Jan 26, 2019)

For God’s sake, Delta & Naruto were creating shockwaves just by clashing with each other.

Sakura is a strong & capable Kunoichi. However, she can never hope to tangle with the Naruto that Delta is fighting against, let alone create shockwaves whilst clashing. If she were to do that with Naruto, she would get blasted away several metres away at the point of contact.

Scale Sakura to Kurotsuchi. Delta is simply in another league.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 26, 2019)

Altiora Night said:


> For God’s sake, Delta & Naruto were creating shockwaves just by clashing with each other.
> 
> Sakura is a strong & capable Kunoichi. However, she can never hope to tangle with the Naruto that Delta is fighting against, let alone create shockwaves whilst clashing. If she were to do that with Naruto, she would get blasted away several metres away at the point of contact.
> 
> Scale Sakura to Kurotsuchi. Delta is simply in another league.


they think Sakura can solo every single Kage in seconds with this logic

"wait and see" they say but the fact that he said he was going to get serious in the second round post his trolling


and there being a actual battle of the sorts that caused shockwaves

*100% *means she is greater then base Naruto who reacted a bit to fused Momoshiki who literally decimated all the Kages


*this isn't a competition.... Sakura is NOT in her league *


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Jan 26, 2019)

What is this? Delta smacks *hard*, she was literally keeping up with RSM + KCM Naruto _after_ he said he would get serious.

_Even _if Naruto is holding back in taijutsu, it's extremely clear that Delta is _far _above Base or even KCM Naruto, and both these versions of Naruto would smack Sakura  in taijutsu, like it or not.

Delta > or = Fused Momoshiki in terms of reflexes, speed and taijutsu. 

Base Naruto barely reacted to Fused Momoshiki.

Base Naruto >>> Sakura (Sakura has higher strength but Naruto has better reflexes, speed and durability even in base)

Delta is God tier, Sakura is like low-mid Kage level. The difference between their respective tiers is clear as sky.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Oh my gosh, this is getting bad haven't even really seen anything and you guys are already licking Delta's feet. No one had this much energy when Sakura fought Shin. We don't have enough measurable feats to decide who wins. She hasn't even shown anything capable of killing Sakura. You guys are still trying to say she is above Base Naruto when its clear he could neg her low diff at most if he actually tried. You guys are using a power scaling method when this manga no longer really has one. If that was the case Naruto and Sasuke would have negged Shin. It's hypocrisy to hype someone up and make excuses as to why another character doesn't deserve hype.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh my gosh, this is getting bad haven't even really seen anything and you guys are already licking Delta's feet. No one had this much energy when Sakura fought Shin. We don't have enough measurable feats to decide who wins. She hasn't even shown anything capable of killing Sakura. You guys are still trying to say she is above Base Naruto when its clear he could neg her low diff at most if he actually tried. You guys are using a power scaling method when this manga no longer really has one. If that was the case Naruto and Sasuke would have negged Shin. It's hypocrisy to hype someone up and make excuses as to why another character doesn't deserve hype.


No offense; but looking at your avatar & username, your arguments will automatically reek of bias. They’re not helping your case.

That credibility of yours has already went down the drain. Sorry.


----------



## The Great One (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh my gosh, this is getting bad haven't even really seen anything and you guys are already licking Delta's feet. No one had this much energy when Sakura fought Shin. We don't have enough measurable feats to decide who wins. She hasn't even shown anything capable of killing Sakura. You guys are still trying to say she is above Base Naruto when its clear he could neg her low diff at most if he actually tried. You guys are using a power scaling method when this manga no longer really has one. If that was the case Naruto and Sasuke would have negged Shin. It's hypocrisy to hype someone up and make excuses as to why another character doesn't deserve hype.


Delta > Every female Kishi created.

First female character in Naruto who does not have a romance sub plot, not a fangirl or wreck like Kaguya but a straight up bad bitch who destroyed a main character in her first fight. 

And i fucking love it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Altiora Night said:


> No offense; but looking at your avatar & username, your arguments will automatically reek of bias. They’re not helping your case.
> 
> That credibility of yours has already went down the drain. Sorry.


How long have you been here and how many messages have you posted? Do you even truly know the way I operate here? Don't assume my credibility is shot I am probably the least biased Sakura fan up here. So don't give me that name and avatar shit. It just makes you look bad.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh my gosh, this is getting bad haven't even really seen anything and you guys are already licking Delta's feet. No one had this much energy when Sakura fought Shin. We don't have enough measurable feats to decide who wins. She hasn't even shown anything capable of killing Sakura. You guys are still trying to say she is above Base Naruto when its clear he could neg her low diff at most if he actually tried. You guys are using a power scaling method when this manga no longer really has one. If that was the case Naruto and Sasuke would have negged Shin. It's hypocrisy to hype someone up and make excuses as to why another character doesn't deserve hype.


Shin battle was via Kishi

a) the only hit Shin got on Naruto was a surprise attack stab from Sasuke's sword

that is it, no actual battle occurred between the two


so you can only partially (since Naruto already saw her feet transform) apply that to the hit he took with that heal morph



Detla would slap Sakura's head off, end off


Batzzaro29 said:


> Delta > Every female Kishi created.


except Kaguya that is it lol


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Delta > Every female Kishi created.


So is this one of those things where you are trying to bate me? No thanks I'm not interested. We can't base strength off of just her one showing.


----------



## The Great One (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So is this one of those things where you are trying to bate me? No thanks I'm not interested. We can't base strength off of just her one showing.


*bait*


----------



## Altiora Night (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> How long have you been here and how many messages have you posted? Do you even truly know the way I operate here? Don't assume my credibility is shot I am probably the least biased Sakura fan up here. So don't give me that name and avatar shit. It just makes you look bad.


Just try to explain how she (Delta) isn’t above Base Naruto.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Shin battle was via Kishi
> 
> a) the only hit Shin got on Naruto was a surprise attack stab from Sasuke's sword
> 
> ...


Naruto: "Oh oh it hurts!!!! Argh"

Delta: "Stop faking"

Naruto: "Dang she found me out I guess I'll have to get serious"
How does that translate to she is more powerful than him?
Don't put her above Base Naruto with this mediocre showing.


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Altiora Night said:


> No offense; but looking at your avatar & username, your arguments will automatically reek of bias. They’re not helping your case.
> 
> That credibility of yours has already went down the drain. Sorry.


That was the reason why I stopped replying to her, he is bias for Sakura as he is implying someone as fast as RSM Naruto cannot blitz Sakura when naruto can


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Naruto: "Oh oh it hurts!!!! Argh"
> 
> Delta: "Stop faking"
> 
> ...


lol there is something called reading *the ENTIRE CHAPTER 

*
last time I checked the chapter didn't END on page 30 

there was 10 more pages


maybe you stopped because you were too scared?


----------



## Altiora Night (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> That was the reason why I stopped replying to her, he is bias for Sakura as he is implying *someone as fast as RSM Naruto cannot blitz Sakura when naruto can *


What ?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> no offense but he is scaling her which is true
> 
> bar Kaguya who can beat Delta one on one that is a female?


We haven't really seen anything you are just making a fast assumption based off one chapter.


Reviewing Logic said:


> no female we saw beyond Sarada would have high class genjutsu in the future either as some trump card


Why is just genjutsu needed to beat her? 


Reviewing Logic said:


> Konan with her bombs might do something via tactics or maybe someone with seals but CQC battles ain't going to happen


You assume this based off of one showing?


Reviewing Logic said:


> plus unlike Sakura Delta actually HAS *taijusu *compared to miss punch


We have seen a bit of her taijutsu prowess against shin and the Boruto databook gives her a perfect score. What much more do you want after we were given such a limited showing?


Reviewing Logic said:


> the best way for Sakura is summons or something but even then Delta is too fast


Combat speed and travel speed are not the same. We have seen both against Shin. We can't come to a real conclusion until the battle is concluded.


Reviewing Logic said:


> I mean even females aside Delta murks every living shinobi right now in speed and CQC bar Naruto and Sasuke and maybe Toneri if he had tensiegan mode


I'm not understanding what you are trying to say here please rephrase.


Altiora Night said:


> Just try to explain how she (Delta) isn’t above Base Naruto.


Naruto dodged all of her attacks in base and decimated her in cqc. It seems he went into his sage mode to take advantage of its healing


King1 said:


> That was the reason why I stopped replying to her, he is bias for Sakura as he is implying someone as fast as RSM Naruto cannot blitz Sakura when naruto can


Don't do that. It's not about being biased on many other topics involved with Sakura if the match up was too much for her I would be against her.


Reviewing Logic said:


> lol there is something called reading *the ENTIRE CHAPTER
> 
> *
> last time I checked the chapter didn't END on page 30
> ...


Which show more fighting. Combat speed again doesn't equal travel speed. If that was the case this would happen @Hussain can I have my favorite scan.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jan 26, 2019)

If she uses that magical eye for hers she wins. Otherwise Sakura has a good shot at winning.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

Are people seriously putting a nobody like Delta, who is not:
1) A reincarnation
2) A God
3) Doesn’t have God Chakra
4) Wasn’t trained/powered up by a god or other powerful Shinobi 
5) Wasn’t hailed as a prodigy 
6) Doesn’t have the same kind of hype like a Sannin, Itachi, Minato, Shisui or Hanzo who were known across all the planet for their power.

So, are people really putting her on God Level? 
I don’t know what kind of drugs you got, but I sure as hell wanna try it out, must be pretty good


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> ...


do I need to break the pages down for you?

*Spoiler*: __ 











How is this lower then base Naruto? Idk why you deny it but I am here not to convince you since you clearly will never accept your fave being under her.


But yeah if apparently Sakura can react and has the same speed as this this then* she (Sakura) can solo all the kages in seconds bar Naruto* and also beat base Naruto quickly

*shakes head in shame at fanboyism 



of course probably you actually believe in the bold deep down 



Gianfi said:


> Are people seriously putting a nobody like Delta, who is not:
> 1) A reincarnation
> 2) A God
> 3) Doesn’t have God Chakra
> ...


do we know Delta's background?

get out of here like if people in the narutoverse even knew what Kara was until now


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 26, 2019)

lol I am out I already stated the obvious

you can use common sense or you can be butthurt and use fanboyism and ignorance as if it is fact but in the end it doesn't change the reality of manga panels


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> How is this lower then base Naruto? Idk why you deny it but I am here not to convince you since you clearly will never accept your fave being under her.


Did you purposely miss this?

*Spoiler*: _Spoils_ 











Reviewing Logic said:


> How is this lower then base Naruto? Idk why you deny it but I am here not to convince you since you clearly will never accept your fave being under her.
> 
> 
> But yeah if apparently Sakura can react and has the same speed as this this then* she (Sakura) can solo all the kages in seconds bar Naruto* and also beat base Naruto quickly
> ...


That is combat speed, my love. That isn't even a sizable portion of Naruto's true speed.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

They won't insert ;-;


----------



## Altiora Night (Jan 26, 2019)

@SakuraLover16
That doesn’t mean much tbh.

Naruto managed to evade her attacks in base & subsequently launched her into the ground – True.

However, he still felt that going SPSM + KCM was necessary. Delta still managed to land a hit even after Naruto said that he was going to get serious.

Do you realise how big of a power jump there is from base to SPSM + KCM ?

SM Naruto (not even base Naruto) was sent flying by a *blind*, *revived* Madara, whilst SPSM Naruto (no cloak) punted *Ten-Tails* Madara’s TSB back at him & subsequently solo’ed him with a Lava FRS right after that.

The above was SPSM Naruto with no cloak. Meanwhile, the Naruto that fought Delta was using SPSM + KCM.

Naruto basically added a Full Kurama cloak on top of an already immense power jump. Just try to imagine the difference between SPSM + KCM Naruto & base Naruto. Even if Naruto was using just a tiny portion of that power, the jump would have been significant lol.

Simply trading blows succesfully & creating shockwaves whilst clashing with Naruto speaks volume as to Delta’s strength.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 26, 2019)

Kara Members are likely beings from the future, another dimension, or at the very least another continent. I say that because of how Delta referred to Naruto as the "Hokage", like it was almost a foreign concept to her. I'd need the raw to translate it myself to be sure, but that seems to be the implication base on how Delta speaks. Also based on Kashin Koji knowing Konoha Jutsu, I have to assume they are ether from another dimension or the future.

Anyway the reason I bring this up, is that in ether case the conventional power-scale of Naruto Shippuden level Ninja isn't going to apply to them. If they are from another dimension they could easily be the strongest Individuals from their dimension like the Ootsuki and Ootsuki level threats. If they are from the future then they are likely the product of the ongoing enhancement of the Ninja world, and therefore are far above the standards of what the world was at in Naruto Shippuden.

So Delta being close to as strong as Naruto, isn't something that is unimaginable.

----

As far as the actual topic here. It's hard to say. Based on Naruto Shippuden level Delta being able to keep up with RSM-Naruto, at all, even if she gets destroyed next chapter, places her far above War-Arc Sakura. But we don't know if all the top Ninja have also scaled dramatically in power, for example the Gokage keeping up with Kinshiki and Momshiki. So it's possible Sakura could even keep up with RSM-Naruto to this extent.

I kinda of doubt it though, and I think Sakura would probably get slapped by Delta.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Altiora Night said:


> However, he still felt that going SPSM + KCM was necessary. Delta still managed to land a hit even after Naruto said that he was going to get serious.


Is it not BSM instead? I remember him doing that in BM too


Turrin said:


> As far as the actual topic here. It's hard to say. Based on Naruto Shippuden level Delta being able to keep up with RSM-Naruto, at all, even if she gets destroyed next chapter, places her far above War-Arc Sakura. But we don't know if all the top Ninja have also scaled dramatically in power, for example the Gokage keeping up with Kinshiki and Momshiki. So it's possible Sakura could even keep up with RSM-Naruto to this extent.


I would say that she would scale considering the Gokage did. I do believe it is too soon to tell. Ikemoto does give her the hype of being able to replace Naruto as Hokage. I do like your theory though it would make a lot of sense. I believe we will see more in the future because this will boil down to the strongest facing Kara which Sakura is currently second in the village as long as Sasuke isn't around so she would most likely be involved. I do believe she is over war arc Sakura but since it's adult Sakura facing her it's still up in the unknown.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Which show more fighting. Combat speed again doesn't equal travel speed. If that was the case this would happen @Hussain can I have my favorite scan.


stop being lazy. 


I think you are talking about this page? 



Also, ain't no ho is soloing Narudo...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> stop being lazy.
> 
> 
> I think you are talking about this page?
> ...


I'm sorry ;-; . Anyways look!!! She is Keeping up with SPSM Naruto!!!! Her speed is ridiculous!!!! Equal to Naruto Oooo!!!!


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> they think Sakura can solo every single Kage in seconds with this logic
> 
> "wait and see" they say but the fact that he said he was going to get serious in the second round post his trolling
> 
> ...



A couple of things 

1. Kawaki already capped Jigen at about Naruto’s Level , so that spells bad news for Delta seeing as how she’s his minion and we have seen in the previous manga the leader is far stronger than his subordinates 

2. You say Base Naruto reacted to Momo , well so did Gaara who is also much weaker than Naruto 

3. We have no idea how strong Sakura actually is right now especially if she has been storing chakra in her seal this whole time and seeing as how she hasn’t had a major battle in over 10 years there is a great chance she’s been storing chakra all this time , just 3 years worth took her from a mere chunnin to stronger than Tsunade 10 years could easily put her at a very high level 

I think Delta is more than likely stronger to but I don’t know how much stronger at this point .


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Also, ain't no ho is soloing Narudo...



Not even Kaguya anymore?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

Eliyua23 said:


> A couple of things
> 
> 1. Kawaki already capped Jigen at about Naruto’s Level , so that spells bad news for Delta seeing as how she’s his minion and we have seen in the previous manga the leader is far stronger than his subordinates
> 
> ...



There is a problem with that.

If Delta is far weaker than Jigen/Naruto then why does Kawaki worry about her despite sensing Naruto's power before?

Why doesn't he look relaxed since what could someone weaker than Naruto/Jigen do to him when he is in Naruto's company?

Furthermore, why doesn't Delta run away after sensing Naruto's power when the latter goes RSM?

IMO there are many possibilities.

1. A retcon. Ukio decided to make Kara a bigger deal than just the boss with the other members being as Kawaki puts it "monsters" as well.

2. Delta is superior to Jigen in terms of taijutsu even if Jigen does have haxxx that puts him clearly above her.

3. Jigen is weakened for some reason and seeking to regain his original/true power. Till he does not regain it most Kara members are equal or stronger than him.

4. Jigen is equal to Naruto using Asura Avatar with all NE while Delta is "only" equal to Naruto if he does not use neither AA nor(perhaps) regular Kurama Avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 26, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Not even Kaguya anymore?


Kaguya is not a ho. She is a queen.

Remember she trashed Asspulldara, Obito, and Sasuke. Please don't be disrespectful next time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Kaguya is not a ho. She is a queen.
> 
> Remember she trashed Asspulldara, Obito, and Sasuke. Please don't be disrespectful next time.



A queen? 

I thought she was a goddess... 

That said the one who trolled Madara was BZ. Obito decided to sacrifice himself for Naruto(and to get laid with Rin). Sasuke yeah, he had a bad day with her.

And what about Hima?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 26, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> A queen?
> 
> I thought she was a goddess...
> 
> That said the one who trolled Madara was BZ. Obito decided to sacrifice himself for Naruto(and to get laid with Rin). Sasuke yeah, he had a bad day with her.



Well, being a Muslim and all, I can't talk nonsense when it comes to God and stuff of that sort.
So, I am watching my language. 

1- BZ is her will. U_U
2- It does not matter whether he decided that or not. At the end, her jutsu is the one that killed him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, being a Muslim and all, I can't talk nonsense when it comes to God and stuff of that sort.
> So, I am watching my language.
> 
> 1- BZ is her will. U_U
> 2- It does not matter whether he decided that or not. At the end, her jutsu is the one that killed him.



What about Empress then? 

And what about Hima? Not a ho I hope?


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 26, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> There is a problem with that.
> 
> If Delta is far weaker than Jigen/Naruto then why does Kawaki worry about her despite sensing Naruto's power before?
> 
> ...


Ukio?


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 26, 2019)

Altiora Night said:


> For God’s sake, Delta & Naruto were creating shockwaves just by clashing with each other.
> 
> Sakura is a strong & capable Kunoichi. However, she can never hope to tangle with the Naruto that Delta is fighting against, let alone create shockwaves whilst clashing. If she were to do that with Naruto, she would get blasted away several metres away at the point of contact.
> 
> Scale Sakura to Kurotsuchi. Delta is simply in another league.


I already acknowledged the fact that this set of villains are probably going to be above shinobi level, but your reasoning for it is bullshit.
Delta clashes with naruto & creates shockwaves.. wooo
Meanwhile delta's kick didn't accomplish anything against naruto's face whereas a sakura running on fumes punched kaguya's head and caused are horn to fall off..


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

I mean as of right now she can't be rated. Sakura doesn't use projectile ninjutsu, she can't be killed as long as the seal is active, She can one-shot 99% of the verse with a single, has a summon that is immune to physical damage and spits acid that dissolves stone. Not to mention any other new things she could possibly show. Sakura does have the ability to harden her body using chakra. So if Delta is unable to bypass her healing and durability she won't win.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 26, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> There is a problem with that.
> 
> If Delta is far weaker than Jigen/Naruto then why does Kawaki worry about her despite sensing Naruto's power before?
> 
> ...



He just says all of the inner’s are complete monsters he says nothing about her power being equal to Naruto or gauging her strength against his 


Why wouldn’t he be worried , it’s a high level battle with his life at stake just because she’s a good deal weaker doesn’t mean she can’t do any damage 


She has backup as well if it gets out of hand and she also has her clone running around somewhere to distract 

1. Doubt it , I have never read a work of fiction where the leader wasn’t a good deal stronger 

2. Could be but if he’s far weaker he’ll be doomed as the Boruto manga seems to put a greater emphasis on physical speed CQC than the last manga did.

3. Also could be but that’s still unknown but from what I have seen Jigen’s dimension altering power seems more impressive than what Delta has shown in this chapter 

4. This could be more likely than the other ones that Naruto is only equal to Jigen using full power and that’s what Kawaki felt .


----------



## Altiora Night (Jan 26, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> I already acknowledged the fact that this set of villains are probably going to be above shinobi level, but your reasoning for it is bullshit.
> Delta clashes with naruto & creates shockwaves.. wooo
> Meanwhile delta's kick didn't accomplish anything against naruto's face whereas a sakura running on fumes punched kaguya's head and caused are horn to fall off..


Again with that boring, overused argument that leads to nowhere ?

Next time, use a better suited comparison. Delta is fighting Naruto one-on-one, and is succesfully exchanging blows with the latter.

Sakura was merely able to sneak in (in a fight she barely participated in) & get one lucky hit, and you’re using that as comparison ?

Surely you jest. You’re trolling at this point.

Just what in the blue hell would have happened to poor Sakura if Kaguya’s focus had been centred solely on her ?

...





Remember to fetch a breathing mask for Sakura, because she’s going to need one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 26, 2019)

Altiora Night said:


> Again with that boring, overused argument that leads to nowhere ?
> 
> Next time, use a better suited comparison. Delta is fighting Naruto one-on-one, and is succesfully exchanging blows with the latter.
> 
> ...


This only serves to reinforce your obviously  bullshit reasoning.
Kaguya not focusing on sakura doesn't take away from the fact that sakura did damage to her while exhausted and not using strength of a hundred.

You've lost any interest i might have had, don't expect me to reply back if you quote me


----------



## Altiora Night (Jan 26, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> You've lost any interest i might have had, don't expect me to reply back if you quote me


But why ? 

Although, I think it should have been me saying that instead.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jan 26, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> This only serves to reinforce your obviously  bullshit reasoning.
> Kaguya not focusing on sakura doesn't take away from the fact that sakura did damage to her while exhausted and not using strength of a hundred.
> 
> You've lost any interest i might have had, don't expect me to reply back if you quote me


This is kinda ignoring all the things Kaguya tanked beforehand as well as Kaguya herself spamming chakra-taxing abilities left and right. It's a lot easier to damage someone when their bodies have already taken quite a bit of punishment. Sakura punching her likely wouldn't have even registered if she was fresh.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 26, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> This is kinda ignoring all the things Kaguya tanked beforehand as well as Kaguya herself spamming chakra-taxing abilities left and right. It's a lot easier to damage someone when their bodies have already taken quite a bit of punishment. Sakura punching her likely wouldn't have even registered if she was fresh.


And the downplay attempts continue to amaze..
Then i guess any damage naruto sasuke or kakashi did to kaguya after she took some damage shouldn't count huh? This logic is so faulty.. And thats ignoring its downright wrong.
Sakura did punch a "fresh" kaguya.
Kaguya had sustained severe damage including losing an arm and getting blasted by biju frs..
But she got fully healed after she transformed back to her human shape(from her rabbot monster form) which was clear by her arm being already replaced, & even her tattered clothes already freshened up. And the only damage she suffered after that point was kakashi slicing her arm which hardly concerns her head.
Would gladly have looked for scans but i'm too tired and quite frankly fed up with sakura downplay currently to bother rn


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> Huh.... she is part of a group that we’re hyped to be ototsuki level by sasuke


Sasuke also said Momo and Kinshiki were likely "a threat beyond kaguya"

But he was clearly wrong

And as he said, he was just speculating

Hes being smart and preparing for a worst case scenario, doesnt mean the threats live up to the hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke also said Momo and Kinshiki were likely "a threat beyond kaguya"
> 
> But he was clearly wrong
> 
> ...


Yeah when he said that he was speculating but delta came and matched naruto in speed and power physically which made his hypothesis of them being ototsuki level ninjas correct. 

For you to match full powered RSM Naruto in speed means you are God tier as only God tiers can replicate such feats


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> Yeah when he said that he was speculating but delta came and matched naruto in speed and power physically


She matched a sandbagging Naruto who wanted to be matched...

You cant scale her from those feats or else you get low God tier Boruto for swapping hands with Base Naruto when they spar...

You cant scale someone from Narutos feats where he is holding back...You just cant.

The simple fact Boruto and Himawari and Kawaki can even follow the action means that Naruto is NOWHERE NEAR cutting loose...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 26, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The simple fact Boruto and Himawari and Kawaki can even follow the action means that Naruto is NOWHERE NEAR cutting loose...


@King1 either this...Or im giving the Boruto writers WAY too much credit


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 26, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> She matched a sandbagging Naruto who wanted to be matched...
> 
> You cant scale her from those feats or else you get low God tier Boruto for swapping hands with Base Naruto when they spar...
> 
> ...



That was only before Naruto himself stated he will get serious.

Naruto never attempted to slam a rasengan down Boruto's face though. There is no reason for Naruto to hold back against Delta especially after his ploy was revealed.

At least as far as taijutsu is concerned.

And Boruto "following" the fight as in being completely flabbergasted says nothing as it wasn't stated during the Fused Momo fight that Boruto couldn't follow it. Nor did any kage say how they were too fast for their eyes. This is not yet DBZ level.

Anyway no one thinks that Delta is fully equal to Naruto if chakra mechas and bijuudamas are involved till she proves she can deal with that too.

But how many can create shockwaves when clashing with RSM Naruto? During VotE 2 Base Naruto and Sasuke created a small schockwave when they clashed once but this was on a clearly bigger scale.

Can Sakura or any of the current kages pull off such feat?


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jan 26, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> And the downplay attempts continue to amaze..
> Then i guess any damage naruto sasuke or kakashi did to kaguya after she took some damage shouldn't count huh? This logic is so faulty.. And thats ignoring its downright wrong.
> Sakura did punch a "fresh" kaguya.
> Kaguya had sustained severe damage including losing an arm and getting blasted by biju frs..
> ...


Will return to this thread in a minute after I finish up at work to discuss this "downplay" business. 
It's fun going back and forth sometimes, Speedy.


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> She matched a sandbagging Naruto who wanted to be matched...
> 
> You cant scale her from those feats or else you get low God tier Boruto for swapping hands with Base Naruto when they spar...
> 
> ...


Uhmmm....your link is not working


----------



## JayK (Jan 26, 2019)

Naruto is sandbagging harder than Kakashi used to in early Shippuden.
I wouldn't take anything happening in that fight for face value in the slightest way.
Otherwise one can just claim that Himawari > Toneri for knocking her father out with a single blow.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 26, 2019)

Naruto was sandbagging at the start, but then he says he’s going to get serious and delta still keeps up. He didn’t use any of his other Techniques yet or Kurama Avatar, but keeping up with a serious RSM Adult Naruto is a huge feat. That’s the same RSM Naruto that actually overcame Momoshiki in CQc who slapped the other 5 Kage in Cqc. Let’s all stop downplaying Delta so much; this is a huge feat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Let’s all stop downplaying Delta so much; this is a huge feat.


She isn't being downplayed more like overhyped. If Naruto wasn't sandbagging she would be dead. As @WorldsStrongest has said if Naruto was serious the children wouldn't be able to follow the fight. Also, it makes total sense especially if he is said to be equal to Jigen. She hasn't even shown anything remotely lethal to Sakura who would kill her with a punch anyways.


----------



## JayK (Jan 26, 2019)

Planet Level Himawari confirmed boys.
Heard it here 1st.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She isn't being downplayed more like overhyped. If Naruto wasn't sandbagging she would be dead. As @WorldsStrongest has said if Naruto was serious the children wouldn't be able to follow the fight. Also, it makes total sense especially if he is said to be equal to Jigen. She hasn't even shown anything remotely lethal to Sakura who would kill her with a punch anyways.


Naruto says he’s going to fight seriously and she still keeps up in Taijutsu. So that’s a real feat no sandbagging.

As I said all the Gokage were defeated by Momoshiki Taijutsu (and hair); while RSM Naruto was ether better or at least on par. So that already likely places Delta above the Gokage in strength and is a huge feat.

Naruto being as strong as Jigen doesn’t take away from that. Naruto still hasn’t used his Jutsu or Kurama Avatar, so he will likely overpower Delta or he’ll be held back due to not wanting to use his full power in the village. But that still doesn’t change what Delta has accomplished.

We also don’t know the gap between Jigen and Delta. Kawaki being worried about Delta despite Naruto displaying powe equal to Jigen could suggest the gap isn’t too big, if at all. This isn’t Akatsuki and we don’t even know if Jigen is the true leader


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Naruto says he’s going to fight seriously and she still keeps up in Taijutsu. So that’s a real feat no sandbagging.
> 
> As I said all the Gokage were defeated by Momoshiki Taijutsu (and hair); while RSM Naruto was ether better or at least on par. So that already likely places Delta above the Gokage in strength and is a huge feat.
> 
> ...


So we highball her with power scaling, Gaara gets scaling, Shin doesn't get scaling and he attacked both Naruto and Sasuke, Sakura doesn't get scaling even though she nearly beat shin after being overworked, running full speed to the meeting point and being outnumbered. Sounds a bit fishy.


----------



## JayK (Jan 26, 2019)

Let's scale everybody + their mom to Toneri and Momoshiki.
Also love how @Turrin takes a feat vs a hard sandbagging Naruto as face value while completely discrediting feats like Kakashi beating someone who is > V2 A for example cause they are outliers or some shit. 
Hypocrism at its best.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 26, 2019)

Im not saying Delta ISNT gonna end up an Otsutsuki level threat...

Im saying we CANT currently scale her there because of her fight against a Naruto who was holding back


----------



## Euraj (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So we highball her with power scaling, Gaara gets scaling, Shin doesn't get scaling and he attacked both Naruto and Sasuke, Sakura doesn't get scaling even though she nearly beat shin after being overworked, running full speed to the meeting point and being outnumbered. Sounds a bit fishy.


You know there are differences in all of those situations. Delta being stronger isn't threatening Sakura as a character. There's no need to be glaikit with what's being implied here. 

Rikudo Sage Mode is the same power Naruto used to torpedo Madara with comparable velocity to the Hachimon unsealed. Naruto acknowledged he was ending his bimbling approach and she still matched him blow-for-blow in RSM. Shin never did that with Naruto and Sasuke. He outsmarted them by taking advantage of their dulled battle senses. When it came to competing against their raw power, all he ever did was get grabbed like a bitch. 

Sakura didn't "nearly beat Shin" either. In the manga, none of the fight is shown except for Sakura chasing him through debris with a wound while he throws a composite shuriken at her. In the anime, they have a fairly even exchange though again, is ended with Sakura having the wounds and Shin being on the offensive.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Jan 27, 2019)

Delta probably doesn't count as a kunoichi


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So we highball her with power scaling, Gaara gets scaling, Shin doesn't get scaling and he attacked both Naruto and Sasuke, Sakura doesn't get scaling even though she nearly beat shin after being overworked, running full speed to the meeting point and being outnumbered. Sounds a bit fishy.



Gaara was shown around the level of the other current Gokage(sans Naruto) or maybe a bit stronger for catching Momo with his sand for a short moment, Shin gets no portrayal since he was never meant to be treated as a serious menace and was never given any praise for his power from anyone(getting one sneak attack on Naruto hardly is amazing nor it was remarked afterwards as amazing). Naruto never attacked him and when a weakened Sasuke who wanted to capture him alive did it left Shin eating dirt and barely avoiding being burned half to death by using his kid as a shield. Dunno about Sakura being weakened before this fight due to being tired. It was never brought up plus Sakura was shown to have great chakra levels by healing tons of shinobi with her chakra and still having enough to help Obito with dimension hopping. The Boruto DB also gives her the 2nd highest stat in that regard after Sasuke himself. So I really doubt a long run could have any effect on her performance. She wasn't even shown panting...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Euraj said:


> You know there are differences in all of those situations. Delta being stronger isn't threatening Sakura as a character. There's no need to be glaikit with what's being implied here.


Yeah I know I just feel like it's too soon to come to any conclusion. It just makes me feel bad it has taken Sakura years to have some semblance of respect for her strength. She is the most hated character in the series and I catch hell almost all the time for defending her. I've also been told multiple times that nothing I say matters because I like her. It's extremely frustrating that after one chapter Delta comes in and steals everything Sakura has taken years to get and it's not even a full showing. It just makes me feel hopeless. 


Euraj said:


> Rikudo Sage Mode is the same power Naruto used to torpedo Madara with comparable velocity to the Hachimon unsealed. Naruto acknowledged he was ending his bimbling approach and she still matched him blow-for-blow in RSM. Shin never did that with Naruto and Sasuke. He outsmarted them by taking advantage of their dulled battle senses. When it came to competing against their raw power, all he ever did was get grabbed like a bitch.


I probably need to watch the Shin fight Anime again but you are probably right. I don't want to quite give her any feats yet because Naruto is still clearly holding back we have seen the speed and strength he usually puts out.


Euraj said:


> Sakura didn't "nearly beat Shin" either. In the manga, none of the fight is shown except for Sakura chasing him through debris with a wound while he throws a composite shuriken at her. In the anime, they have a fairly even exchange though again, is ended with Sakura having the wounds and Shin being on the offensive.


Well since the anime is also cannon I usually go with it since it shows more and it was more impressive. It gave us a look at her real speed and strength as an Adult.


Arles Celes said:


> Dunno about Sakura being weakened before this fight due to being tired. It was never brought up plus Sakura was shown to have great chakra levels by healing tons of shinobi with her chakra and still having enough to help Obito with dimension hopping. The Boruto DB also gives her the 2nd highest stat in that regard after Sasuke himself. So I really doubt a long run could have any effect on her performance. She wasn't even shown panting...


It was heavily implied in the manga and anime she even looks different. I take it as that she was going off of sheer will power.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Gaara was shown around the level of the other current Gokage(sans Naruto) or maybe a bit stronger for catching Momo with his sand for a short moment, Shin gets no portrayal since he was never meant to be treated as a serious menace and was never given any praise for his power from anyone(getting one sneak attack on Naruto hardly is amazing nor it was remarked afterwards as amazing). Naruto never attacked him and when a weakened Sasuke who wanted to capture him alive did it left Shin eating dirt and barely avoiding being burned half to death by using his kid as a shield. Dunno about Sakura being weakened before this fight due to being tired. It was never brought up plus Sakura was shown to have great chakra levels by healing tons of shinobi with her chakra and still having enough to help Obito with dimension hopping. The Boruto DB also gives her the 2nd highest stat in that regard after Sasuke himself. So I really doubt a long run could have any effect on her performance. She wasn't even shown panting...


Oh and about Gaara his feats against Momoshiki put him up there after blocking a punch its hard.


----------



## Kannon (Jan 27, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Shin battle was via Kishi
> 
> a) the only hit Shin got on Naruto was a surprise attack stab from Sasuke's sword
> 
> ...





Reviewing Logic said:


> do I need to break the pages down for you?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Reviewing Logic said:


> lol I am out I already stated the obvious
> 
> you can use common sense or you can be butthurt and use fanboyism and ignorance as if it is fact but in the end it doesn't change the reality of manga panels



Lol at the Hyuga faps using headcanons and fanfics again. Nobody knows at this point whether Naruto was even being serious against Delta. There is still some argument over whether Naruto was embarrassed.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Yeah I know I just feel like it's too soon to come to any conclusion. It just makes me feel bad it has taken Sakura years to have some semblance of respect for her strength. She is the most hated character in the series and I catch hell almost all the time for defending her. I've also been told multiple times that nothing I say matters because I like her. It's extremely frustrating that after one chapter Delta comes in and steals everything Sakura has taken years to get and it's not even a full showing. It just makes me feel hopeless.
> 
> I probably need to watch the Shin fight Anime again but you are probably right. I don't want to quite give her any feats yet because Naruto is still clearly holding back we have seen the speed and strength he usually puts out.
> 
> ...



Tbh nobody knows at this point whether Delta or Adult Sakura is stronger. It depends on whether Naruto was serious against Delta and it seems like some people are having doubts about that. Even then, Shin was able to pierce Adult RSM Naruto with a sword and Sakura was able to fight Shin. It's just wonky power-scaling.

Anyway there's no need to take the Hyuga faps seriously. They're obviously just trying to bait lol.


----------



## Cursemark (Jan 27, 2019)

There is no battle. In base alone Naruto is far superior to Sakura and Delta is trading blows with RSM.


----------



## Kannon (Jan 27, 2019)

Cursemark said:


> There is no battle. In base alone Naruto is far superior to Sakura and Delta is trading blows with six paths kyuubi chakra mode.



Shin managed to pierce RSM Naruto though and Sakura could fight with Shin.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 27, 2019)

Kannon said:


> Shin managed to pierce RSM Naruto though and Sakura could fight with Shin.



Swords are seemingly a weakness of RSM users as Sasuke's sword could pierce Shinju Madara too.

Or maybe Sasuke's swords are just 

Alas Shin only pierced RSM Naruto due to a sneak attack and not by confronting him openly and trading blows with him.


----------



## Cursemark (Jan 27, 2019)

Kannon said:


> Shin managed to pierce RSM Naruto though and Sakura could fight with Shin.


He did that with a sneak attack and swords/sharp objects can work on Naruto. Sakura didn't do much of anything to Shin. She looked better in the anime but still didn't do much of anything.


----------



## Kannon (Jan 27, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Swords are seemingly a weakness of RSM users as Sasuke's sword could pierce Shinju Madara too.
> 
> Or maybe Sasuke's swords are just
> 
> Alas Shin only pierced RSM Naruto due to a sneak attack and not by confronting him openly and trading blows with him.



Yeah. I mean that you can't make an assertion one way or the other at this point. It depends on whether Naruto was serious in this chapter or not. And at least some people think that he was not.



Cursemark said:


> He did that with a sneak attack and swords can work on Naruto. Sakura didn't do much of anything to Shin. She looked better in the anime but still didn't do much of anything.



Did Delta do much of anything to Naruto anyway? At least some people seem to doubt that Naruto was being serious in this chapter.

Edit: Wait didn't Orochimaru's Kusanagi fail to pierce KN4 Naruto?


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jan 27, 2019)

Kannon said:


> Yeah. I mean that you can't make an assertion one way or the other at this point. It depends on whether Naruto was serious in this chapter or not. And at least some people think that he was not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which is why the bs with Shin is so confusing. Less than 1/4 of Kurama's power was able to tank a legendary sword with no difficulty. A regular katana shouldn't have been able to even inconvenience him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 27, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Which is why the bs with Shin is so confusing. Less than 1/4 of Kurama's power was able to tank a legendary sword with no difficulty. A regular katana shouldn't have been able to even inconvenience him.



A "regular" Katana? 

Dude...that katana was made for Sasuke by the legendary Sage of the 100 Paths.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kannon (Jan 27, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Which is why the bs with Shin is so confusing. Less than 1/4 of Kurama's power was able to tank a legendary sword with no difficulty. A regular katana shouldn't have been able to even inconvenience him.



It could also be that Shin's MS jutsu is hax or the weapons that are tagged with his jutsu have greater piercing power somehow? I mean it would be no more BS than the wonky power-scaling going on in this chapter with Delta fighting Naruto.


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2019)

There are 2 valid options at this point:

>they either retconned everybodies powerlevel full Marvel style

or

>feats against Nardo and Sauce are outliers

People should probably ask some really good Nardo debater like Hachibi about his opinion but aside from that pick your poison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jan 27, 2019)

Too early to say since she had barely any feats. At the moment all she can do is move fast and hit hard. Sakura can endure mini-bijuudamas, regenerate from any conventional injury and probably possesses village busting strength.

From feats Delta runs at Delta and stabs her, and Sakura uses the opportunity to break her leg in two and blow up the field around her.

I say give it a few more chapters though, Delta has more to show.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So we highball her with power scaling, Gaara gets scaling, Shin doesn't get scaling and he attacked both Naruto and Sasuke, Sakura doesn't get scaling even though she nearly beat shin after being overworked, running full speed to the meeting point and being outnumbered. Sounds a bit fishy.


Shin didn’t really do anything to Naruto except catch him off guard with his ability. It’s not like he was exhanging blows with a serious Naruto in Taijutsu as Delta did. 

So scaling Sakura to Shin doesn’t help her case here.

Again the problem is that RSM Naruto kept up with someone who blitz and one shot all the Gokage In Taijutsu; and Delta is keeping up with RSM Naruto in Taijutsu. That scales her Cqc ability to be at the level where she should also be able to one-shot the Gokage


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 27, 2019)

JayK said:


> There are 2 valid options at this point:
> 
> >they either retconned everybodies powerlevel full Marvel style
> 
> ...


Like, the most logical answer is contained in this reply, but apparently believing that in the Naruto world there are people at God Level because of raisins makes more sense to them...ftw


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Shin didn’t really do anything to Naruto except catch him off guard with his ability. It’s not like he was exhanging blows with a serious Naruto in Taijutsu as Delta did.


He shouldn't have been able to do it though is my point. Since he caught both Naruto and Sasule off guard.


Turrin said:


> Again the problem is that RSM Naruto kept up with someone who blitz and one shot all the Gokage In Taijutsu; and Delta is keeping up with RSM Naruto in Taijutsu. That scales her CQC ability to be at the level where she should also be able to one-shot the Gokage


Delta was destroyed in CQC by base Naruto he clearly goes into sage mode to take her stab (sandbagging the whole time) and then after he is called out on his acting he gets up like everything is fine saying he would then get serious. But he just nullified all her taijutsu in base. Which means even though he says he is serious he is still sandbagging her.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> He shouldn't have been able to do it though is my point. Since he caught both Naruto and Sasule off guard.
> 
> Delta was destroyed in CQC by base Naruto he clearly goes into sage mode to take her stab (sandbagging the whole time) and then after he is called out on his acting he gets up like everything is fine saying he would then get serious. But he just nullified all her taijutsu in base. Which means even though he says he is serious he is still sandbagging her.


Why shouldn’t he have been able to?

Yeah and then he says he’s going to fight her seriously and she powers up; and keeps up with him still. There no way around it Delta kept up with RSM Naruto in  
Taijutsu. Unless next chapter Naruto reveals he was still jobbing this feat can’t be ignored


----------



## Turrin (Jan 27, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Like, the most logical answer is contained in this reply, but apparently believing that in the Naruto world there are people at God Level because of raisins makes more sense to them...ftw


We literally saw Kinshiki and Momoshiki who were God level. And Jigen on of the inners was compared to Naruto. So yes their are God levels besides Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Why shouldn’t he have been able to?


Because he is no where near God tier yet managed to give them some trouble. To even be snuck upon shouldn't have happened. Injury is very much more out of the equation.


Turrin said:


> Yeah and then he says he’s going to fight her seriously and she powers up; and keeps up with him still. There no way around it Delta kept up with RSM Naruto in
> Taijutsu. Unless next chapter Naruto reveals he was still jobbing this feat can’t be ignored


You are taking Naruto's statement too literally. There is no measurement to it. He could still be giving very little effort barely trying. Sakura has a higher score than base Naruto in taijutsu so should she also be able to give him more trouble than Delta did? Does this mean she should also be able to touch him in SPSM? I'm just saying its an incomplete feat you are trying to give Delta this skirmish is not enough to say she is keeping up when Naruto can still very well be sandbagging.


----------



## Mithos (Jan 27, 2019)

It's hard to say. 

The power scaling of Boruto is a mess and seems inconsistent compared to Naruto Shippuden. Boruto may have its own unique power scale that breaks from Naruto Shippuden - similar to DBZ Super retconning the power scale for the DB universe. 

In this fight, Delta is seemingly keeping up with Naruto's RSM hand-to-hand combat, but she was also outplayed by Base Naruto: i.e., he grabbed her leg and threw her to the ground. In a similar situation, Sakura, who according to the Boruto manga is more skilled at hand-to-hand than Naruto, could have potentially grabbed Delta and killed her with a punch or kick. Delta's current offensive showings wouldn't overcome _Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_, either. 

If the power scale follows Naruto Shippuden, then Delta surely beats Sakura. However, if Boruto has its own power scale that breaks from precedent / resets the series, Sakura may be able to win or at least put up a good fight.


----------



## King1 (Jan 27, 2019)

> I don’t like the fact that delta is stronger, more respected and have better feats than Sakura 
> My only option is to downplay her feats when it was clearly shown and implied that naruto and her went at it with full power and she kept up with naruto


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

King1 said:


> > I don’t like the fact that delta is stronger, more respected and have better feats than Sakura


I like jumping at the first shiny thing I see. Giving someone feats and praise based off of a contradictory showing.


King1 said:


> > My only option is to downplay her feats when it was clearly shown and implied that naruto and her went at it with full power and she kept up with naruto


To make my point seem better I'll highball her even though I saw Base Naruto beat her in CQC and saw RSM sandbag. When it is known that Naruto is way above Delta and is said to be equal to Jigen. I guess the only way I could try to make this go away is to try and discredit the person I'm arguing against. My reasoning is genius if I say so myself. There is no way whatsoever that they didn't go at full power when it has been said Naruto can't do so by being close to the village.


----------



## Kannon (Jan 27, 2019)

King1 said:


> > I don’t like the fact that delta is stronger, more respected and have better feats than Sakura
> > My only option is to downplay her feats when it was clearly shown and implied that naruto and her went at it with full power and she kept up with naruto



More like the Boruto fanboys' and Hyuga faps' fanfics and headcanons tbh. I mean, I don't really care whether Sakura or Delta is stronger since I expect Sarada to be the strongest kunoichi or female at least after Kaguya at the end of Boruto. So I don't think that either Sakura or Delta will be the strongest kunoichi or female besides Kaguya at the end of Boruto at least anyway.

It just amuses me to see the Boruto fanboys or Hyuga faps like you and Reviewing Logic trying to bait people when nobody knows whether Naruto was serious or not. People can't even agree on whether Naruto was embarrassed for god's sake.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2019)

I am honestly impressed this is going well (in term of activity ) 

hopefully with more chapters/feats/characters that would save us from the boring match-ups until now...


----------



## King1 (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I like jumping at the first shiny thing I see. Giving someone feats and praise based off of a contradictory showing.
> 
> To make my point seem better I'll highball her even though I saw Base Naruto beat her in CQC and saw RSM sandbag. When it is known that Naruto is way above Delta and is said to be equal to Jigen. I guess the only way I could try to make this go away is to try and discredit the person I'm arguing against. My reasoning is genius if I say so myself. There is no way whatsoever that they didn't go at full power when it has been said Naruto can't do so by being close to the village.


Dude, even the naruto fans are not downplaying delta as you do, they acknowledged that delta was keeping up with naruto’s full speed. You don’t like that so you rather downplay her than acknowledge it. 

Naruto caught delta off guard when he slammed her on the ground and when delta went for him again, he knew he needed RSM to block her next attack, if he could handle her in base then why will he go RSM?

Naruto said he was going to get serious and amped his speed up likewise delta, you are saying naruto was not serious because he didn’t go BM or use his nukes but we know he was talking about his speed as he amped himself physically. 

Lemme ask you a question, do you believe teen RSM Naruto can blitz Sakura ?


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2019)

Somebody should really ask HachibiWaka for his opinion on this matter.
Honestly hope though they revamp power levels altogether so we can get some new interesting match ups instead of the same garbage 24/7.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I am honestly impressed this is going well (in term of activity )
> 
> hopefully with more chapters/feats/characters that would save us from the boring match-ups until now...



There is just one thing that makes me wonder...

Why doesn't anyone make match-ups with anime only characters? Like those fabrications for example...


----------



## Kannon (Jan 27, 2019)

Matto said:


> It's hard to say.
> 
> The power scaling of Boruto is a mess and seems inconsistent compared to Naruto Shippuden. Boruto may have its own unique power scale that breaks from Naruto Shippuden - similar to DBZ Super retconning the power scale for the DB universe.
> 
> ...



I can agree with this. I think people are also assuming that Sakura won't benefit from Boruto's wonky power-scaling like Delta supposedly did. Who's to say that Sakura won't? Unless any feats that she may get in Boruto are termed "outliers" again lol. Or if she doesn't get new feats. It's hard to say at this point tbh.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> There is just one thing that makes me wonder...
> 
> Why doesn't anyone make match-ups with anime only characters? Like those fabrications for example...


probably no one remembers them. 

I don't know about the others, but I think getting feats/statements out of the anime is much harder than getting them out of the manga. :V
the manga is kinda easy to go through, but (for me) the anime is not....


----------



## Kannon (Jan 27, 2019)

JayK said:


> Somebody should really ask HachibiWaka for his opinion on this matter.
> Honestly hope though they revamp power levels altogether so we can get some new interesting match ups instead of the same garbage 24/7.



I still feel that the wonky power-scaling that seems to be going on in the Boruto manga right now is bad writing tbh. But to each his own.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> probably no one remembers them.
> 
> I don't know about the others, but I think getting feats/statements out of the anime is much harder than getting them out of the manga. :V
> the manga is kinda easy to go through, but (for me) the anime is not....



Well...the fabrication guys JUST died and yet... 

I kinda felt sorry for Kirara though.

Guess the anime got the fillerish feel. 

I think there used to be some Sumire match ups but now... 

Shinki with his anime feats wasn't half bad yet no one makes match up threads about him.

Kuudara...errr I mean Ku isn't popular here either. 

Oh well...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...the fabrication guys JUST died and yet...
> 
> I kinda felt sorry for Kirara though.
> 
> ...



that, and the anime feats (ignoring filler) can really be affected by animations. 
sometimes if the animation is good and super fast you will say "Damn! those characters are out of the world" in term of speed
and shit and the extra "cool" factors on the impact of their attacks.

And if the animation is bad, they lose that factor. Like I don't think anyone can watch 8Gates Gai Vs JJ Asspulldara
and say "oh shit! Gai is super fast!!! :amazed" because the animation was weak. So, that'a also a problem...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

King1 said:


> Dude, even the naruto fans are not downplaying delta as you do, they acknowledged that delta was keeping up with naruto’s full speed. You don’t like that so you rather downplay her than acknowledge it.


If it was Naruto's full speed the kids wouldn't have been able to watch the battle. Naruto also has speed reminiscent of Minato. When Naruto chased after the train in the Bandits arc Boruto only saw a flash. He didn't know it was Naruto. It's not that I am not willing to acknowledge her its just that I'm not making any decision until I see the rest of the fight.


King1 said:


> Naruto caught delta off guard when he slammed her on the ground and when delta went for him again, he knew he needed RSM to block her next attack, if he could handle her in base then why will he go RSM?


His fast healing only activates in RSM or any other modes. He didn't need it to block he was hoping that if she thought she had the upper hand she blab about their plans. Naruto has some passive healing but it's faster in a chakra mode.


King1 said:


> Naruto said he was going to get serious and amped his speed up likewise delta, you are saying naruto was not serious because he didn’t go BM or use his nukes but we know he was talking about his speed as he amped himself physically.


If he was being serious Delta would have posed no problem to him. He clearly wasn't using his top speed, ninjutsu, or his chakra arms it seems like he amped his chakra and that's it.


King1 said:


> Lemme ask you a question, do you believe teen RSM Naruto can blitz Sakura ?


War Arc Sakura yes most definitely. Adult Sakura it's most likely. However with this scaling at play its way too impossible to make a solid decision. The feats that we have from her are all from when she was nerfed. They are nothing to scoff at but nothing to truly gloat about either. I haven't seen her fight in top shape. But Naruto at top speed should blitz anyone not named Jigen or Sasuke.


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2019)

Kannon said:


> I still feel that the wonky power-scaling that seems to be going on in the Boruto manga right now is bad writing tbh. But to each his own.



And that probably is the reason considering its Ukyo Kodachi and not Kishimoto writing the Boruto continuity. For now we can only wait and see but it sure does look like a bunch of next level asspulls and inconsistencies.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 27, 2019)

Who the heck is ukyo kodachi? Thought kishimoto wrote this


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2019)

Kishimito is not writing shit in Boruto. He just illustrates it like the Novels.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2019)

JayK said:


> Kishimito is not writing shit in Boruto. He just illustrates it like the Novels.


he does not illustrate it either tho...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Who the heck is ukyo kodachi? Thought kishimoto wrote this


he is the one writing the story.
where ikemoto does the drawing..


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he is the one writing the story.
> where ikemoto does the drawing..



Ah yeah my bad. Point taken.


----------



## King1 (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If it was Naruto's full speed the* kids wouldn't have been able to watch the battle*. Naruto also has speed reminiscent of Minato. When Naruto chased after the train in the Bandits arc Boruto only saw a flash. He didn't know it was Naruto. It's not that I am not willing to acknowledge her its just that I'm not making any decision until I see the rest of the fight.


Nothing indicates that Boruto was able to watch Naruto move in his top speed, all they saw was when he clashed with delta, it generated shock waves. The kids might not see them move but they will see them when they clash 


SakuraLover16 said:


> His fast healing only activates in RSM or any other modes. He didn't need it to block he was hoping that if she thought she had the upper hand she blab about their plans. Naruto has some passive healing but it's faster in a chakra mode


If naruto didn't need RSM to block then why would he go RSM for her? Why not allow her to overpower him when he is in base and when he is done playing, he goes RSM and heals. 


SakuraLover16 said:


> If he was being serious Delta would have posed no problem to him. He clearly wasn't using his top speed, ninjutsu, or his chakra arms it seems like he amped his chakra and that's it.


> Naruto said he was getting serious
> You: Naruto was not serious because he didn't go BM

Naruto did not use ninjutsu but he used his top speed since he amped himself further when he was already in RSM. Saying otherwise is you just being in denial that he was not serious when he explicitly said and made known to the audience that he was serious. Quite a mental gymnastics you have to go through to imply he was not serious


SakuraLover16 said:


> War Arc Sakura yes most definitely. Adult Sakura it's most likely. However with this scaling at play its way too impossible to make a solid decision. The feats that we have from her are all from when she was nerfed. They are nothing to scoff at but nothing to truly gloat about either. I haven't seen her fight in top shape. But Naruto at top speed should blitz anyone not named Jigen or Sasuke.


So teen RSM Naruto can blitz sakura but someone who can match RSM Adult Naruto in speed can't blitz her for some reason right? 

You like saying people should not use your username to discredit you but when you say something like this, it's not hard to see you are bias for sakura


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he is the one writing the story.
> where ikemoto does the drawing..


Is this even canon then?


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Is this even canon then?



It's as canon as the Novels.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Is this even canon then?


Well, Kishi did say it's a continuation of Naruto. 
and although he neither write the story nor does he draw it. they did mention that he keeps in contact with them.
IIRC, it was not too long ago that they manga author(s?) said that Kishi gave them ideas about what to do next and whatnot. 

But I might be confusing that with the anime. 

@Platypus if you have an input in this... :V


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

King1 said:


> Nothing indicates that Boruto was able to watch Naruto move in his top speed, all they saw was when he clashed with delta, it generated shock waves. The kids might not see them move but they will see them when they clash


But they were watching clearly Boruto wanted to jump in multiple times however he didn't see an opening which meant he as well as the others could see the fight.


King1 said:


> If naruto didn't need RSM to block then why would he go RSM for her? Why not allow her to overpower him when he is in base and when he is done playing, he goes RSM and heals.


The wound probably would have been fatal if he didn't go into RSM. This way he could let her do whatever it took for her guard to lower without worrying about dying.


King1 said:


> Naruto did not use ninjutsu but he used his top speed since he amped himself further when he was already in RSM. Saying otherwise is you just being in denial that he was not serious when he explicitly said and made known to the audience that he was serious. Quite a mental gymnastics you have to go through to imply he was not serious


Which means that while in base he wasn't serious and was still beating her. It wasn't his top speed just because he entered RSM does not mean that he used it to boost his speed when he could already dodge her in base. Taking all this into account he is still sandbagging her.


King1 said:


> So teen RSM Naruto can blitz sakura but someone who can match RSM Adult Naruto in speed can't blitz her for some reason right?


Don't shift my goal post you purposely misread my post. I said that he would blitz War arc Sakura and would likely be able to blitz Adult Sakura. The only one stated to be on his level is Jigen. Which we are spoon fed. That means Delta isn't on his level.


King1 said:


> You like saying people should not use your username to discredit you but when you say something like this, it's not hard to see you are bias for sakura


Most people have a bias for a character that doesn't stop them from seeing reason I am no exception the battle isn't over and you are already falling over yourself to say that Delta is as strong as RSM. It has nothing to do with being biased you can ask anyone here and they will tell you I'm one of her least biased fans. Bonly likes Itachi does that mean he should be discounted from anything involving the Uchiha in a match up? The biased argument is an extremely weak one.


----------



## King1 (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> But they were watching clearly *Boruto wanted to jump in multiple times* however he didn't see an opening which meant he as well as the others could see the fight.


Question. did you read the chapter at all before saying this ? I am incline to say you didn't as, and he wanted to jump in only ones, yet you dishonestly said multiple times.


SakuraLover16 said:


> The wound probably would have been fatal if he didn't go into RSM. This way he could let her do whatever it took for her guard to lower without worrying about dying.


Doesn't matter how fatal the wound is, naruto will still heal from it when he goes RSM. He healed from a more fatal wound back in part 1. 


SakuraLover16 said:


> Which means that while in* base he wasn't serious* and was still beating her. It wasn't his top speed just because he entered RSM does not mean that he used it to boost his speed when he could already dodge her in base. Taking all this into account he is still sandbagging her


@Bold: What made you say he was not serious when he was in base? , nothing indicates he was not serious as he wanted to end the fight early. He was going for the kill from the beginning

He went to RSM, and he amped his RSM Chalra further meaning he was boosting his speed since he was getting serious.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Don't shift my goal post you purposely misread my post. I said that he would blitz War arc Sakura and would likely be able to blitz Adult Sakura. The only one stated to be on his level is Jigen. Which we are spoon fed. That means Delta isn't on his level.


No one here said delta can beat naruto, what was said here was that delta can match naruto in speed, nothing about fire power which naruto specializes in. Since she can match naruto in speed then she blitz everyone teen RSM Naruto can since she is faster than him


SakuraLover16 said:


> you are already falling over yourself to say that Delta is as strong as RSM.


Where in my post did I say she is as strong as RSM Naruto? Please quote it. I said she is as fast as him, nothing about fire power or strength


SakuraLover16 said:


> It has nothing to do with being biased you can ask anyone here and they will tell you I'm one of her least biased fans. Bonly likes Itachi does that mean he should be discounted from anything involving the Uchiha in a match up? The biased argument is an extremely weak one


Your bias is, Teen naruto can blitz sakura, yet someone who is faster than teen naruto cannot blitz sakura because for some reason


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

King1 said:


> Question. did you read the chapter at all before saying this ? I am incline to say you didn't as, and he wanted to jump in only ones, yet you dishonestly said multiple times.


Huh, dishonesty?


King1 said:


> Doesn't matter how fatal the wound is, naruto will still heal from it when he goes RSM. He healed from a more fatal wound back in part 1.


What fatal wound did he heal from in part one? Okay so if he is gonnal heal it anyways in RSM what is the difference from employing it then or later?


King1 said:


> @Bold: What made you say he was not serious when he was in base? , nothing indicates he was not serious as he wanted to end the fight early. He was going for the kill from the beginning
> 
> He went to RSM, and he amped his RSM Chalra further meaning he was boosting his speed since he was getting serious


He clearly wanted information from her. He could have left her on the brink of death and taken her because he wouldn't have to worry about her croaking because he had the world's best healer in the village.


King1 said:


> No one here said delta can beat naruto, what was said here was that delta can match naruto in speed, nothing about fire power which naruto specializes in. Since she can match naruto in speed then she blitz everyone teen RSM Naruto can since she is faster than him


But she isn't is my point. We have seen Naruto's speed when he is going all out and it's clear that what he used against her was not it.


King1 said:


> Where in my post did I say she is as strong as RSM Naruto? Please quote it. I said she is as fast as him, nothing about fire power or strength


Again she isn't though


King1 said:


> Your bias is, Teen naruto can blitz sakura, yet someone who is faster than teen naruto cannot blitz sakura because for some reason


There is no evidence that she is as fast as him. If so she wouldn't have missed every hit while he was in base


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> What fatal wound did he heal from in part one? Okay so if he is gonnal heal it anyways in RSM what is the difference from employing it then or later?
> 
> He clearly wanted information from her. He could have left her on the brink of death and taken her because he wouldn't have to worry about her croaking because he had the world's best healer in the village.
> 
> ...


He’s healed a lung and part of his shoulder in part 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Andrew10458 said:


> He’s healed a lung and part of his shoulder in part 1


Do you remember when?


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Do you remember when?


In the vote fight with sasuke


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I am not seeing anything...


Ugh I was trying not to spoil it lemme try it this way


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I am not seeing anything...


It's not working...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 28, 2019)

Are people honestly neglecting Delta powering up as well post Naruto saying he will take it more seriously?

idk why they are talking about her round 1 kicks as if she didn't like Naruto decide to power up and take the battle more seriously.

What is this cherry picking or is it an honest ignorance?

I guess people pull out chakra aura's for show now, huh?

and that somehow any Chakra mode Naruto is inferior to his base even when holding back (when he said he was going to go serious --- likely in speed/reaction/etc...)

Like a Goku SSJ in anyway or form being weaker then his base form, from the SAME Goku not a timeline difference (Freeza saga SSJ vs Base Majin Buu Goku but instead Base same arc Goku vs SSJ same arc Goku)

Naruto wouldn't use clones when he just fought Momo who made clones useless with his absorption... he saw Delta absorb his rasengan he isn't going to take a chance.

Also Boruto looking at the battle is ambiguously obtuse as Boruto looking at the Momoshiki battle

Lastly people trying to twist the convo into those who vote for Delta are assuming that Naruto would lose to her or Naruto is even with her are trying to twist the scenario in order to make the fight to be taken seriously

Naruto is stronger,

but Naruto is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY stronger then Sakura

This should be known, Delta may be weaker and significantly so but her results in round 2 scaled towards Sakura makes her way stronger then Sakura who wouldn't be able to do the same in that round 2 fight

I can even go so far as to say she wouldn't even react to that round 2 Naruto period.



Edit: That Gaara bit was a good catch I applaud thee for thinking about it as it is sound

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 28, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> He clearly wanted information from her. He could have left her on the brink of death and taken her because he wouldn't have to worry about her croaking because he had the world's best healer in the village.


It does not work that way with organisation.  Akatsuki (kakazu) were killed on sight rather than taking him for info.  
Villains would rather commit suicide than giving knowledge to their opponents.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 28, 2019)

Turrin said:


> We literally saw Kinshiki and Momoshiki who were God level. And Jigen on of the inners was compared to Naruto. So yes their are God levels besides Naruto and Sasuke


But it’s not possible Turrin. C’mon you are one of the best here, you know the manga pretty well so you should know this. In order to reach god level you need to:
1)Be a God (and they aren’t)
2)Be a reincarnation of a God (and they aren’t)
3)Receiving training/power ups from Gods (e.g Rikudo chakra, and they haven’t)

Even then, not always this is enough to reach God Level. Hashirama was a reincarnation, trained and fought for his whole life, had immense potential and chakra reserves... and he is still not god level. Same goes for Madara, who didn’t manage to become a God in his lifetime. Freaking Madara.

These guys here don’t have the potential, nor the means, and possibly didn’t even train long enough to reach such a level (Delta looks pretty young). Sasuke and Naruto did it because they were helped by everyone and their mother:
1) They are reincarnations, so they have the potential to do it
2) They got training and power ups by the strongest Shinobi of their world: Jiraya, Orochimaru, Hagoromo and especially Iruka Umino
3)They have access to powers which Delta members don’t have: Sharingan/Rinnegan, Kurama

Moreover, if that theory that Kashin is Konohamaru’s father is true this is even worse: Konohamaru’s father has never been hyped as a ninja, we just know he was an anbu, but he was an unknown compared to the likes of Sakumo, Shisui, Minato, Itachi etc who were all considered legends and prodigies within their villages but also in other villages. So we know that one of the strongest members of this group isn’t for sure:
1)A reincarnation 
2)A prodigy with great potential 
3)Not part of a legendary clan (Hyuga/Uchiha)

Kashin looks 50-60 at the very least, and not once did we hear about him, not even some hype. Literally, his biggest feat is contributing to Konohamaru’s birth. That is, if we assume he is kono’s dad, otherwise he is even more featless.

I’m pretty sure that if Sakura, Gaara, or Jiraya faced Naruto they wouldn’t be oneshotted and would perform as Delta. We have already proof of this for instance in those episodes set some years after WA where Sasuke travelled the world and fought those Ninja, and against one he even used his Susanoo. Power Levels have been retconned like in many other manga/anime like this one, not big surprise here


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 28, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> But it’s not possible Turrin. C’mon you are one of the best here, you know the manga pretty well so you should know this. In order to reach god level you need to:
> 1)Be a God (and they aren’t)
> 2)Be a reincarnation of a God (and they aren’t)
> 3)Receiving training/power ups from Gods (e.g Rikudo chakra, and they haven’t)
> ...



The 8th Gate made Guy easily a god tier sans any of the requirements you mentioned.

So there may be other ways too.

In Dragon Ball Super we saw people sans god ki matching those that have it and we had cyborgs there too who despite being originally average humans could thanks to their modifications be stronger than a galactic emperor such as Freeza.

And we hardly know anything about Kara yet nor how its Inners are so strong. Maybe they are beings from another dimension with someone like Delta being hundreds of years old but not aging due to her modifications. Jigen himself might be an Otsutsuki or half Otsutsuki and the tech Kara Inners received be from alien origin. Katasuke already said how what they've done with Kawaki exceeds any currently know technology.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 28, 2019)

The_Conqueror said:


> It does not work that way with organisation. Akatsuki (kakazu) were killed on sight rather than taking him for info.
> Villains would rather commit suicide than giving knowledge to their opponents.


Jiraiya pretty much gave them all the info they needed by spying.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 28, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> But it’s not possible Turrin. C’mon you are one of the best here, you know the manga pretty well so you should know this. In order to reach god level you need to:
> 1)Be a God (and they aren’t)
> 2)Be a reincarnation of a God (and they aren’t)
> 3)Receiving training/power ups from Gods (e.g Rikudo chakra, and they haven’t)
> ...


Dude we are told that Jigen is around Naruto level, so if you are considering Naruto God level. Then by default Jigen is God level. That’s not debatable. In Delta case she kept up with a serious RSM Naruto in Taijutsu so she is at least God level in her physical attributes. Also Kawaki is still scared of Delta despite believing that Naruto is as strong or even slightly stronger then Jigen, which means there can’t be a huge gap between Jigen and Delta or Kawaki would be sacred of her with Naruto present or warn him that she’s a monster.

Just because the ootsuki and those strongly connected to them are the only god levels so far doesn’t mean it’s the only way to achieve that level. One series that closely parallels what is going on now in Naruto is DBZ. Where at first the aliens like Saiyain, Nameks, and Frieza type character where far stronge then anyone else until the Androids appeared; and we saw a young teenage girl android 17 beat the piss out of Super Saiyain Vegeta. This is very similar to what’s going on with Delta and Naruto; except Naruto will probably end up more powerful then Delta once he starts using Kurama Avatar and Jutsu (or he’ll need to figure out how to get past her absorption and then he’ll be more powerful the her)

Ultimately I think it comes down to how ouch technology can enhance someone in the Naruto world which so far it seems to be quite significant as it’s allowed Fodder scientist dude to take part in Shinobi battles; allowed Boruto the ability to beat every obstacle in the Chuunin exams. And this was technology stated to be vastly inferior to what Kara has.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Topace (Jan 28, 2019)

Leave gaara out of your foolishness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> and that somehow any Chakra mode Naruto is inferior to his base even when holding back (when he said he was going to go serious --- likely in speed/reaction/etc...)


No one said it was inferior but he was beating her in base. Which means he likely didn't need SPM mode to beat her. He said he was going to get serious which could mean anything from taking the battle serious to going all out (which he doesn't have to do).


Reviewing Logic said:


> Lastly people trying to twist the convo into those who vote for Delta are assuming that Naruto would lose to her or Naruto is even with her are trying to twist the scenario in order to make the fight to be taken seriously


It's not about us assuming that she would beat him its you guys assuming that she is equal to him in taijutsu. Sakura has a higher score than Naruto in taijutsu which means being on Naruto's level doesn't put her on Sakura's in taijutsu.


Reviewing Logic said:


> This should be known, Delta may be weaker and significantly so but her results in round 2 scaled towards Sakura makes her way stronger then Sakura who wouldn't be able to do the same in that round 2 fight
> 
> I can even go so far as to say she wouldn't even react to that round 2 Naruto period.


You don't know what Sakura would be able to do. The scaling has clearly changed direction so if Delta can be scaled to Naruto so can Sakura. Anyone can use chakra as a cloak that's just not something that only Naruto and Delta are capable of anyway.

You guys see them fight (battle isn't over) and assume she is as fast as him. Mind you I say combat speed and foot speed aren't the same thing of that was the case Naruto would have kept KCM on going against A4 instead of using sage mode, or Itachi should not have been able to touch Naruto while he was fighting in KCM. Sakura also has the feat of running (for a little bit) from Kaguya's chakra arm which RSM Naruto said was fast. If it was fast for him with his speed why wouldn't it be for her..

Now for the real discussion about the fight. How is Delta going to fight and kill Sakura? In her fight with Naruto we haven't seen anything lethal enough to kill Sakura she stabbed Naruto who healed. If she does the same to Sakura she would find herself pulled closer and one punched. She absorbs ninjutsu and Sakura doesn't use projectile ninjutsu. She is a CQC fighter so is Sakura. We haven't seen the full extent of Sakura's speed but she does have high combat speed as well as some top notch reaction feats. Sakura is a bad match for Delta because everything that she has used so far Sakura can counter. Not even mentioning Katsuyu. If you have already scaled someone who is said to be weaker to Naruto to him then you must be prepared to do the same for everyone else. Especially someone who has hype as being the strongest Kunoichi in the world.

I honestly believe they are setting Sakura up to fight Delta.

People are quick at adopting the feat when a whole chapter is needed for the battle to conclude we don't even know the extent at which Naruto is getting serious so to assume he is going full speed is nothing but an assumption.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 28, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I honestly believe they are setting Sakura up to fight Delta.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


>


XD If not Delta some other member of Kara


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 28, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> No one said it was inferior but he was beating her in base. Which means he likely didn't need SPM mode to beat her. He said he was going to get serious which could mean anything from taking the battle serious to going all out (which he doesn't have to do).
> 
> It's not about us assuming that she would beat him its you guys assuming that she is equal to him in taijutsu. Sakura has a higher score than Naruto in taijutsu which means being on Naruto's level doesn't put her on Sakura's in taijutsu.
> 
> ...


*Lol why do you keep in dodging the fact that round 2 Delta powered up too?*

You even quoted me and yet ignored the line about Delta powering up in order to talk about trashy Boruto DB stats that contradict the manga more then once instead.

*Or you doing this on purpose?*

Delta also powering up means that she is more powered up then the Delta that fought Naruto in base.

Similarly Naruto in a chakra mode saying he is serious means he is a Naruto stronger then his base form.

*At one point when was a chakra mode weaker then a base mode? You can even apply it to Delta too since she brought out a chakra cloak and was more serious too.*


Stop mentioning other random stuff to ignore the second round please, idc about any of it since it has no worth.

No one is talking about round 1 where Delta and Naruto weren't serious.

And when if that crappy debunked DB had merit and you use that 5/5 Taijutsu stat to boost Sakura.

Sakura isn't at that Naruto chakra mode speed powered by Rikudo to even counter or react in the first place.

Exactly like how you Sakura fans always mention byakugou's speed boost being too much for people who have better taijutsu then her making their taijutsu pointless. 

Except this is worse since this is a rikudo whatever chakra mode Naruto. So she won't be reacting regardless of her so called "Taijutsu" being 5/5.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Lol why do you keep in dodging the fact that round 2 Delta powered up too


Because if she wasn't on his level in base what makes you think that both of them going into chakra modes make them equal if anything it does nothing to the already sizable gap.


Reviewing Logic said:


> You even quoted me and ignored the line there to talk about trashy Boruto DB stats that contradict the manga more then once
> 
> Delta also powering up means that she is more powered then the Delta that fought Naruto in base
> 
> Naruto in a chakra mode saying he is serious means it is a Naruto stronger then his base


So if both of them weren't serious in base but he still beats her what does that mean? Those trashy databook stats are way more reliable than your opinion about them. What was it that I quoted that I forgot to respond to and I'll do it now.


Reviewing Logic said:


> Stop mentioning other random stuff to ignore the second round
> 
> 
> No one is talking about round 1 were Delta and Naruto weren't serious


But I am it's a clear difference. The stuff that I mention relate back to whatever I'm talking about. Don't try to think circles around me it doesn't work. Again you are pushing this logic on speed when first the fight isn't done and two a serious Delta would pose no threat whatsoever to a serious Naruto. We can just simply stop arguing until we see the rest of the fight. Anyways I added why I thought Sakura would still come out on top in my previous post. Do you have any argument other than mwahaha blitz on how she kills Sakura because she has shown absolutely nothing remotely dangerous to Sakura.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 28, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Because if she wasn't on his level in base what makes you think that both of them going into chakra modes make them equal if anything it does nothing to the already sizable gap.
> 
> So if both of them weren't serious in base but he still beats her what does that mean? Those trashy databook stats are way more reliable than your opinion about them. What was it that I quoted that I forgot to respond to and I'll do it now.
> 
> But I am it's a clear difference. The stuff that I mention relate back to whatever I'm talking about. Don't try to think circles around me it doesn't work. Again you are pushing this logic on speed when first the fight isn't done and two a serious Delta would pose no threat whatsoever to a serious Naruto. We can just simply stop arguing until we see the rest of the fight. Anyways I added why I thought Sakura would still come out on top in my previous post. Do you have any argument other than mwahaha blitz on how she kills Sakura because she has shown absolutely nothing remotely dangerous to Sakura.


how does that even make sense?

do you know if she was going at her 100% in base too?

do you know how much a boost that chakra cloak gives her?


your just spinning around like a beyblade lol

let me ask you this

do you think that chakra mode that Naruto is in and him saying he will be serious is weaker then his base mode?

YES OR NO

do you think that Delta sparring with Naruto with her own chakra cloak and saying she will be also more serious is weaker then her round 1 display?

YES OR NO


simple questions


----------



## Indra (Jan 28, 2019)

sakura should die... its not worth 9 pages. Delta is gonnna continue to get screen time so she'll get stronger.

Meanwhile Sakura's been capped. Let's face it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> do you know if she was going at her 100% in base too?
> 
> do you know how much a boost that chakra cloak gives her?


No and No. But neither do you. Which again is my point.


Reviewing Logic said:


> do you think that chakra mode that Naruto is in and him saying he will be serious is weaker then his base mode?
> 
> YES OR NO


No but he can control his stats in that mode


Reviewing Logic said:


> do you think that Delta sparring with Naruto with her own chakra cloak and saying she will be also more serious is weaker then her round 1 display?
> 
> YES OR NO


She never said she would also get serious she got angry after she realized he made a fool of her and the chakra cloaks disappeared after the clash


Indra said:


> Sakura should die... its not worth 9 pages. Delta is gonnna continue to get screen time so she'll get stronger.


You have come to this conclusion how?


Indra said:


> Meanwhile Sakura's been capped. Let's face it


She hasn't even fought in the Manga yet so you can't decide off of that.


----------



## Indra (Jan 28, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You have come to this conclusion how?
> 
> She hasn't even fought in the Manga yet so you can't decide off of that.


Sakura is pretty much irrelevant in the Boruto series, isn't she?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Indra said:


> Sakura is pretty much irrelevant in the Boruto series, isn't she?


Truth be told right now Kawaki is the only one pushing the plot forward right now. But then again the series is in its infancy so I won't say anyone is true irrelevant at this point.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 28, 2019)

Excuse me if I say something to you that I already have, but after two jobs and gaming, I don't feel like reading all these other mother fucking posts. 





SakuraLover16 said:


> Yeah I know I just feel like it's too soon to come to any conclusion. It just makes me feel bad it has taken Sakura years to have some semblance of respect for her strength. She is the most hated character in the series and I catch hell almost all the time for defending her. I've also been told multiple times that nothing I say matters because I like her. It's extremely frustrating that after one chapter Delta comes in and steals everything Sakura has taken years to get and it's not even a full showing. It just makes me feel hopeless.


I get that. Just on principle though, you shouldn't change the reasoning skills I know you have just because of the context. There's enough there with Sakura to point out how underrated she is without having to employ logical fallacies. In any case, we're looking at an anime series aimed at teenagers being discussed by grown-ass men that act like adolescents, so you're probably just gonna have to get past the issue of shit-talking, reactionary little boys anyway. 



> I probably need to watch the Shin fight Anime again but you are probably right. I don't want to quite give her any feats yet because Naruto is still clearly holding back we have seen the speed and strength he usually puts out.
> 
> Well since the anime is also cannon I usually go with it since it shows more and it was more impressive. It gave us a look at her real speed and strength as an Adult.
> 
> It was heavily implied in the manga and anime she even looks different. I take it as that she was going off of sheer will power.


Well, yeah Naruto is holding back in a sense because he hasn't used any real Ninjutsu or Bijuu Mode yet. However, his raw speed and strength are part of what put him in the "up-there" tiers as well. Like I said, even before he put his cloak on, he ran Madara into a wall; same Madara who could react to Sage Mode Minato at point blank range. IIRC, no one else hit Juubi Madara in battle except for Sasuke and Guy with all the Hachimon opened. We have to waive the main part of the fight so far between Naruto and Delta since his sandbagging was bad enough to be called obvious by her. However, Naruto was clearly trying with his taijutsu toward the end and that Delta didn't get just run into the corner like Madara did is a huge note.  

We don't really have anything that implies Shin could replicate what Delta did in taijutsu. I think we all know deep down that if he tried to, Naruto would have squashed him. Sakura has some big notes like vaporizing shit without touching it and keeping up with an MS user by herself, but the latter feat being near or at the apex of her notes means in turn, we don't have anything implying Sakura is strong or quick as Delta is.


----------



## Indra (Jan 28, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Truth be told right now Kawaki is the only one pushing the plot forward right now. But then again the series is in its infancy so I won't say anyone is true irrelevant at this point.


Fair enough.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Euraj said:


> Excuse me if I say something to you that I already have, but after two jobs and gaming, I don't feel like reading all these other mother fucking posts.


Oh no it's totally fine I'm always drained from school.


Euraj said:


> I get that. Just on principle though, you shouldn't change the reasoning skills I know you have just because of the context. There's enough there with Sakura to point out how underrated she is without having to employ logical fallacies. In any case, we're looking at an anime series aimed at teenagers being discussed by grown-ass men that act like adolescents, so you're probably just gonna have to get past the issue of shit-talking, reactionary little boys anyway.


I mean I'm not trying to change the way I debate it's hard to debate with multiple people and not lose quality. I'm about done anyways there is no point in beating a dead horse to death.


Euraj said:


> We have to waive the main part of the fight so far between Naruto and Delta since his sandbagging was bad enough to be called obvious by her. However, Naruto was clearly trying with his taijutsu toward the end and that Delta didn't get just run into the corner like Madara did is a huge note.


I agree and while I think she is powerful I'm not completely sold on her feats only time will truly tell how we are supposed to interpret what we saw.


Euraj said:


> We don't really have anything that implies Shin could replicate what Delta did in taijutsu. I think we all know deep down that if he tried to, Naruto would have squashed him. Sakura has some big notes like vaporizing shit without touching it and keeping up with an MS user by herself, but the latter feat being near or at the apex of her notes means in turn, we don't have anything implying Sakura is strong or quick as Delta is.


I mean it is also heavily implied that she was weakened when she fought Shin but we need to see her fight in the manga which is likely to happen in the upcoming months or sometime during the story to be sure of her abilities as well.


----------



## Francyst (Jan 29, 2019)

King1 said:


> How can Sakura fight someone as fast as Naruto? Anyone as fast as naruto can blitz her easily


Seems like we have to ask this in every single debate. No matter how fast or skilled they are, if they're not as durable as a bijuu or the 3rd Raikage they just get turned to "red mist" or some other form of particles lol.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 29, 2019)

Delta 
> has less than one chapter of feats
> written by Ikemoto/Kodachi who have no respect for Naruto lore
> Bort stans trying say she has RSM speed (I guess the kids can track RSM speed now )

Pathetic


----------



## King1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Seems like we have to ask this in every single debate. No matter how fast or skilled they are, if they're not as durable as a bijuu or the 3rd Raikage they just get turned to "red mist" or some other form of particles lol.


Huh... I don’t think you understood what you were quoting, she is fighting someone who can keep up with RSM Naruto so Sakura is never tagging her with her punches if she can’t tag naruto


----------



## Francyst (Jan 29, 2019)

King1 said:


> Huh... I don’t think you understood what you were quoting, she is fighting someone who can keep up with RSM Naruto so Sakura is never tagging her with her punches if she can’t tag naruto


I agree. The 2nd part was sarcasm.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 29, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Delta
> > has less than one chapter of feats
> > written by Ikemoto/Kodachi who have no respect for Naruto lore
> > Bort stans trying say she has RSM speed (I guess the kids can track RSM speed now )
> ...


Am I considered biased if I agree with this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Feb 22, 2019)

Title and opening post updated due to recent developments in _Boruto: _Chapter 32.


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

I thought it is widely known that delta is out of Sakura’s league and in the league of kinshiki, Momoshiki and Toneri ??


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> I thought it is widely known that delta is out of Sakura’s league and in the league of kinshiki, Momoshiki and Toneri ??


he the fuck did you come to the conclusion that she is out of Momoshiki's league? 

the fucker took on Sasuke + 5 Kages at the same time.
Delta is struggling with a holding back Naruto by his own


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he the fuck did you come to the conclusion that she is out of Momoshiki's league?


I said in Momoshiki league and he didn’t take on Sasuke and the 5 Kage. Momo was running from them as he could not fight them since they were not using ninjutsu, he’ll even kinshiki can beat that Momo since he will not use ninjutsu on him.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> I said in Momoshiki league


my bad, did not notice that "in" lol
but no, she is not anyway. 



King1 said:


> Momo was running from them as he could not fight them since they were not using ninjutsu, he’ll even kinshiki can beat that Momo since he will not use ninjutsu on him.


I am referring to him at his strongest, obviously. 
I.E fused Momoshiki...


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I am referring to him at his strongest, obviously.
> I.E fused Momoshiki


And I was referring to non fused Momo there mate. And even fused Momo was equal to Naruto in taijutsu  and that was a weaken Naruto and delta is a match for a full powered Naruto in taijutsu so yeah she can fight equally with fused Momo in taijutsu too


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

@SakuraLover16 do you still think Sakura can beat delta?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> @SakuraLover16 do you still think Sakura can beat delta?


Sakura regenerated from getting hit by Asspulldara's Gedu-dama


----------



## Gianfi (Feb 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Sakura regenerated from getting hit by Asspulldara's Gedu-dama


And she tagged Shin who kept up with Nardo and Sauce at the same time


----------



## kayz (Feb 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Sakura regenerated from getting hit by Asspulldara's Gedu-dama


Can she regenerate her head or limbs blown off?


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Sakura regenerated from getting hit by Asspulldara's Gedu-dama


Can she regrow her head ?


----------



## kayz (Feb 22, 2019)

Even a holding back Naruto won't struggle this much fighting Sakura. 

Delta simply murders. Her capabilities goes into the Otsutsuki league.


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

kayz said:


> Even a holding back Naruto won't struggle this much fighting Sakura.
> 
> Delta simply murders. Her capabilities goes into the Otsutsuki league.


Bruh you just wait for the inevitable argument  as to why delta is not ototsuki level when for you to match and beat Naruto in cqc you have to have ototsuki level in speed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kannon (Feb 22, 2019)

She has not done anything that Sakura cannot replicate except for the eye laser thing lol (from what I saw from the spoilers, can't be bothered to read the whole chapter lol). Byakugo's regen doesn't seem to be less impressive than Delta. And who knows if Adult Sakura will or will not benefit from the wonky power-scaling in Boruto lol. It's too early to tell.

Edit: I certainly wouldn't be surprised if Adult Sakura performs as well as Delta against the Naruto that Delta is fighting lol.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2019)

kayz said:


> Can she regenerate her head or limbs blown off?





King1 said:


> Can she regrow her head ?



Tsunade with the lower stage of the seal said she can't die in battle. 
So, Sakura with Byakugo (that surpasses Tsunade's) can't die in a battle either. 
which means, yes she can...


----------



## Zef (Feb 22, 2019)

Katsuya is literally the only way Sakura can survive this

Delta stomps.


----------



## Azula (Feb 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Delta
> > has less than one chapter of feats
> > written by Ikemoto/Kodachi who have no respect for Naruto lore
> > Bort stans trying say she has RSM speed (I guess the kids can track RSM speed now )
> ...



Still sticking to this post?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2019)

So what new thing has come out that makes you so happy to mention me?


----------



## Turrin (Feb 22, 2019)

From feats Delta obviously wins but most of Sakura feats are still stuck in the War Arc or from Shin Gaiden which is hard to rank as we don’t have any reliable way to rank Shin and Team 7 members were made to Job. Until Sakura fights in Boruto Manga or has more statements about her ability I’d wait to make a call on this


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So what new thing has come out that makes you so happy to mention me?


Delta can fire beams that makes the target unable to regenerate...


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So what new thing has come out that makes you so happy to mention me?





Hussain said:


> Delta can fire beams that makes the target unable to regenerate...


And she is beating Naruto in taijutsu


----------



## JayK (Feb 22, 2019)

The power creep in Naruto is unreal...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _Spoils_ 



From what I have seen she did pretty decent against Naruto she still managed to trade blows with him. She got her legs chopped of by Rasenshuriken but regenerated them. She knocks him on his butt and while he is still sitting down they have dialogue. Then Boruto interferes by throwing a Rasengan she absorbs it and then blitzes him in the same breath she throws Himawari in the air and fires lasers Naruto jumps in front of the beam but Kawaki protects them from the jutsu he falls over and the chapter pretty much ends



I believe he was still trying to glean info off of her. I haven't seen anything remotely lethal from her except the lasers which I still don't know their full power. However Sakura has survived a tbb and Madara's tsb without turning into ash so I think she could handle Delta just fine. Powerscaling was messed up in the Shin arc seeing as he could keep up with them and Sakura could keep up with him. I don't think Delta can survive a punch from Sakura while I believe can survive deadlier blows than what Delta has shown. I think Delta is being set up to fight Sakura in the future. If these lasers are anything to go on.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She even dodged two mini rasenshuriken using her legs.


she did not tho. She got her legs chopped off... 
it's just she has some insane regenerating ability...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2019)

JayK said:


> The power creep in Naruto is unreal...


Yeah, it is. I just don't think the villains will be the only ones to experience this those who fight them will too and it's looking more likely that Sakura will if it's anything to go by. It doesn't seem like this concludes the battle I think someone jumps in next chapter.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> she did not tho. She got her legs chopped off...
> it's just she has some insane regenerating ability...


Oh yeah that does make more sense lol. I'll edit


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't think Delta can survive a punch from Sakura


She survived a punch from Naruto but can’t survive a punch from Sakura?

I knew this was a waste of time tagging you as you will twist what you see to fit your argument when it’s is known that she is out of sakura’s league.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> She survived a punch from Naruto but can’t survive a punch from Sakura?
> 
> I knew this was a waste of time tagging you as you will twist what you see to fit your argument when it’s is known that she is out of sakura’s league.


Boruto survived her punch as well. So Sakura should...


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Boruto survived her punch as well. So Sakura should...


Never said Sakura cannot survive a punch from her, the argument was that she was saying delta can’t survive a punch from Sakura when she survived a punch from Naruto who can punch harder than Sakura.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> She survived a punch from Naruto but can’t survive a punch from Sakura?
> 
> I knew this was a waste of time tagging you as you will twist what you see to fit your argument when it’s is known that she is out of sakura’s league.


Well Naruto doesn't punch the same way she does and that's a fact. Byakugo Tsunade blew away the majority of Madara's body with a punch and Sakura is said to have more physical strength than her. I don't have to twist it to fit my argument because it fits in quite nicely. I guess you don't believe in the obviously different power scaling Boruto has. Apparently, Kawaki is able to block Delta's attack he must be on their tier too.


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Well Naruto doesn't punch the same way she does and that's a fact.


True, naruto punches harder


SakuraLover16 said:


> Byakugo Tsunade blew away the majority of Madara's body with a punch and Sakura is said to have more physical strength than her


Tsuande punched edo madara, who is far weaker than alive madara talk less of JJ Madara. Nothing indictaes sakura can bust JJ Madara's body talk less of kaguya which naruto sent flying with a punch


SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't have to twist it to fit my argument because it fits in quite nicely. I guess you don't believe in the obviously different power scaling Boruto has


Yes you do, you do it every time when it comes to sakura. Delta kept up with naruto after naruto got serious and gave naruto a beating in it yet this was what you said 


SakuraLover16 said:


> I believe he was still trying to glean info off of her


Where was this implied? From where did you base this on when he said he was getting serious? This is a prime example of twisting manga panels to fit your argument and dishonesty 
The power scaling in Boruto is not different from naruto. It is the same thing but it was increased drastically in Boruto due to the power creep in naruto


SakuraLover16 said:


> Apparently, Kawaki is able to block Delta's attack he must be on their tier too.


Kawaki being able to block delta's light beam does not mean he is as fast as delta, it means he has the necessary reaction speed to react to her light beam not her physical speed


----------



## Eliyua23 (Feb 22, 2019)

Like I said before Kawaki had capped Naruto’s power as equal to Jigen the guy bossing her around and in this chapter he confirms that Naruto is a good deal stronger than Delta so yeah we’re in the same spot Sakura has a shot because this fight is only CQC Which puts him at a disadvantage.


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Eliyua23 said:


> Sakura has a shot because this fight is only CQC Which puts him at a disadvantage.


Are you saying naruto can't defeat sakura with only taijutsu?


----------



## Eliyua23 (Feb 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> Are you saying naruto can't defeat sakura with only taijutsu?



Remeber Sakura with her storing chakra was enough to go from mere Chunnin to Mid-High Kage in the span of 3 years if she has been storing chakra for 10 years plus yes she would probably be able to hang with Naruto in CQC from what I have seen she’s much stronger than Delta and her regenerative abilites are on par .


----------



## King1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Eliyua23 said:


> she would probably be able to hang with Naruto in CQC


So in other words, you are saying sakura is as fast as RSM Naruto?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> True, naruto punches harder


You are being difficult on purpose.


King1 said:


> Tsuande punched edo madara, who is far weaker than alive madara talk less of JJ Madara. Nothing indictaes sakura can bust JJ Madara's body talk less of kaguya which naruto sent flying with a punch


Who said the durability isn't the same as if they were alive? A3 was. Plus Kabuto said he made him stronger than when he was alive.


King1 said:


> Where was this implied? From where did you base this on when he said he was getting serious? This is a prime example of twisting manga panels to fit your argument and dishonesty
> The power scaling in Boruto is not different from naruto. It is the same thing but it was increased drastically in Boruto due to the power creep in naruto


While I could not read it all of the dialogue between the two. Basically the scaling does not apply to allies is what you are saying.


King1 said:


> Kawaki being able to block delta's light beam does not mean he is as fast as delta, it means he has the necessary reaction speed to react to her light beam not her physical speed


It shows that her attacks aren't God tier plus Kawaki wouldn't have been able to react if she was as fast as you are saying.


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 22, 2019)

I think Sakura gets melted


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Feb 22, 2019)

SPSM + KCM Naruto can one-shot Sakura. Anyone who believes otherwise has departed from the realm of sanity 

Base Naruto >> Sakura, saying that Delta can't one shot is straight up disrespect to the established power-scale, atleast whatever's left of it.


----------

